# Leslie Eclaire / Richard Jones



## Smutley (Aug 23, 2015)

*Richard Jones




"Leslie Eclaire"
Disgraced Substitute Teacher
31 years of age
Transgendered*​
Many Kiwi's know Leslie Eclaire as one of Phil's more visible asspatters, regularly showing up to offer praise for whatever racist, transphobic, bigoted, or genocidal thing he may spout off on Facebook.  But until recently, Leslie has been a bit of an enigma.  All that was to go on was her Facebook handle "oriontyson" and "Orion" nickname. 

But today esteemed colleague @BALLZ-BROKEN informed the forum that Leslie is actually a man named Richard Jones.  Richardhas a notorious history, resulting in multiple bans from Something Awful and threads dedicated to him on Something Sensitive.  More information was gleaned from a pastebin that @cat discovered, detailing even more insanity on Richard. 

In this, we learn that Richard used to be a substitute teacher at Duval County Public School in Jacksonville, Florida.  Richard was fired when his obsessive use of recreational drugs, attempting to get alcohol for underaged girls, and masturbating while driving came to the attention of the school district. 

Coming shortly will be screen captures detailing many of these events.  However, Richard has a history of trying to Delete Everything, so if you have any information on a special one of Phil's friends, please let us know!  Coming up shortly, screen caps involving his deviant behavior.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 23, 2015)

Did his masturbation cause an accident, how do we know that he did this


----------



## Smutley (Aug 23, 2015)

Leslie Eclaire, hipforums Part 1

Well that's a boring dream


Spoiler









Confirmation that Dotadave has had a paid history with Something Awful, linking this account further with Richard's.  Also, another really boring dream where he accidentally slips up and references his last name being "Jones".


Spoiler












Drug Usage


Spoiler












Jacking it while driving


Spoiler









I love this post so much because it is a perfect encapsulation of the hypocritical mindset of Phil and his contemporaries.


Spoiler









I don't know enough about Richard yet to tell how much of this is an exaggeration or not.  But as far back as 2004, he was trying to find ways to not work and make money being oppressed.


Spoiler












"In some ways I regret that the south lost the civil war, not because it freed the slaves but at least then we would have so many southern politicians. We should have let all the deliverance, redneck, pig fuckers go."


Spoiler









Here's one of the Big Events where Richard posts about trying to illegally get a girl under 21 drunk so he can fuck her, and is butthurt when he gets played like a chump by her and her friends.   I've included about half the thread where everyone calls a 17 year old an "inconsiderate bitch" and a "snotty little user".


Spoiler


----------



## Poor Choices (Aug 23, 2015)

There's so much info here but all I can see is them teeth. Is the similar dentation the reason he sticks up for Phil?


----------



## Ravenor (Aug 23, 2015)

What is it about Phil seeming to know all the worst people? Seriously he's a magnet for this kind of idiot.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 23, 2015)

Smutley said:


> *Robert Jones
> View attachment 44494
> "Leslie Eclaire"
> Disgraced Substitute Teacher
> ...



​Why does the pastebin say Richard Jones but the OP says Robert Jones?


----------



## Smutley (Aug 23, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> ​Why does the pastebin say Richard Jones but the OP says Robert Jones?



Umm.  Because OP has been drinking bourbon all day... issue's corrected


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 23, 2015)

I salute the girl for not falling for the creepy dude's advances.


----------



## XH 502 (Aug 23, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Here's one of the Big Events where Richard posts about trying to illegally get a girl under 21 drunk so he can fuck her, and is butthurt when he gets played like a chump by her and her friends.   I've included about half the thread where everyone calls a 17 year old an "inconsiderate bitch" and a "snotty little user".
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Richard confirmed for being a Love Shy.

No wonder he's friends with Phil. They both hate women.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 23, 2015)

Dem front molars. No wonder he's friends with Phil.


----------



## XH 502 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ruin said:


> Dem front molars. No wonder he's friends with Phil.



"No wonder he's friends with Phil" is already this thread's "Pixy is fat and I would not have sex with her".


----------



## Papaya23 (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh god that wig...did he trans into an Orthodox Jewish woman?


----------



## Smutley (Aug 23, 2015)

Leslie Eclaire, hipforums Part 2

Let me preface this by saying any post started with "[let me] preface this by saying" is going to be, at best, resoundingly stupid.  Roe vs Wade apparently offends Richard's delicate libertarian sensibilities. 


Spoiler









At the time of this post, Richard did not identify as transgendered.  This also isn't the first time he has alluded to physically fighting evil government forces who attempt to capture him by force, it's just the funniest.


Spoiler









Is this guy to SomethingAwful what Peppy is to the farms?


Spoiler









The Boss sounds like someone with a keen eye about him.  Also, lol, he quit the job his dad got him


Spoiler









Brocktoon is a master of the trolling craft.  This thread on gay marraige got Richard so fucking fired up he was a contradiction machine.  Here's one of the best parts where he gets irrationally mad.


Spoiler












The ego on this guy!  


Spoiler









salt levels critical


Spoiler





















1) Richard is an absolute idiot 2) this would explain why he's all freaked out about Phil's scratches.


Spoiler









"Clinton was a great leader aside from over-sensationalized affair with his fat jewish secretary"


Spoiler









The last is a cap showing that he started teaching as a substitute.


Spoiler


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 23, 2015)

So he is, or was, one of those asshole lame adult teachers who wanted to be the "cool" teacher.  While actually being really fucking lame.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 23, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> Seriously he's a magnet[...]


There's a principle in some spiritual schools of thought that spirits of a similar mindset tend to congregate together. I guess that principle applies in the physical realm.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 23, 2015)

watch me play vidya!
https://youtube.com/user/ArkhamFool


----------



## CatParty (Aug 23, 2015)

Richard/Leslie/terra was once one of the worst shit posters on the SA forums and was kind of their in house cow. Kinda like Connor in a wig
http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=744.0


----------



## Ruin (Aug 23, 2015)

cat said:


> Richard/Leslie/terra was once one of the worst shit posters on the SA forums and was kind of their in house cow. Kinda like Connor in a wig
> http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=744.0



Of course he's a larper and Mass Effect fan. Phil attracts walking cliches like a tard magnet.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 23, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> I salute the girl for not falling for the creepy dude's advances.



I dunno, is there much to salute a person for for resisting the sexual advances of a gopher?


----------



## Megapiss (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh good lord. I am familiar with this guy's antics on Something Awful. He is a big fan of lolicon games and was permabanned from SA for defending them, which makes his choice of occupation even creepier. As much of a trainwreck as he is, I never expected to find him rubbing shoulders with ADF.

Also he needs a better wig, I can't believe he went out wearing that halloween costume shit.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 23, 2015)

Megapiss said:


> Also he needs a better wig, I can't believe he went out wearing that halloween costume shit.


I thought that his hair was just so greasy from never being washed that it looked like a wig


----------



## Prick Baxter (Aug 23, 2015)

I remember making fun of this guy for the Princess Maker thing on SA years ago. Glad to see his life has only gone downhill


----------



## Prick Baxter (Aug 23, 2015)

He has improved slightly since his initial forays into crossdressing


----------



## Da Big Staw (Aug 23, 2015)

Wait is this the infamous "firekillsbigots" on SA or something like that?

The dude trolling him with the gay stuff is fucking hilarious. I wish kids would have risen to the bait for that when i was in high school around that time. I called everything imaginable gay and no one cared.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 23, 2015)

Prick Baxter said:


> He has improved slightly since his initial forays into crossdressing



Um

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/08-22...icide-lies-seriously.11939/page-4#post-922732


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Aug 23, 2015)

cat said:


> Buy me clothes!
> 
> 
> Or instead of working, watch me play vidya!
> https://youtube.com/user/ArkhamFool




Jesus, Cole Smithey has more views.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 23, 2015)

Leslie gonna be making that bank:


----------



## Handsome Pete (Aug 23, 2015)

BALLZ-BROKEN said:


> Jesus, Cole Smithey has more views.


And more hair.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 23, 2015)

whats with lolcows and masturbating while driving.


----------



## Prick Baxter (Aug 23, 2015)

cat said:


> Um
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/08-22...icide-lies-seriously.11939/page-4#post-922732


I stand corrected


----------



## VLAD (Aug 23, 2015)

This person was one of the most obnoxious of the Something Awful transtrender asspat brigade, and they had some stiff competition. Seeing them rubbing shoulders with Phil is unexpected, but it also feels like the most natural fit in the world. Like chocolate and peanut butter, or shit and flies.


----------



## Baguette (Aug 23, 2015)

I am having an aneurysm over how much glorious information there is in this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 23, 2015)

I thought Leslie was the trans woman who accused Laurelai of rape, but I was wrong. 

It was her fiancee who claims to have been raped.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 24, 2015)

trombonista said:


> I thought Leslie was the trans woman who accused Laurelai of rape, but I was wrong.



All roads lead to Laurelai.


----------



## MMX (Aug 24, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Leslie gonna be making that bank:
> 
> View attachment 44602



Credit were its due having a job regardless of how shitty makes Leslie a slightly less of a stain upon society than most of the ADF gang.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 24, 2015)

MMX said:


> Credit were its due having a job regardless of how shitty makes Leslie a slightly less of a stain upon society than most of the ADF gang.




unless its another teaching job, because he's been a pedo in the past


----------



## MMX (Aug 24, 2015)

cat said:


> unless its another teaching job, because he's been a pedo in the past



Hopefully  "job in the retail sector" doesnt translate to buying underage kids booze again.
Chances are Leslie is gonna be haunting a wallmart.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Aug 24, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Leslie gonna be making that bank:
> 
> View attachment 44602


Letting you work as a woman and lying about being one are two different things.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Aug 24, 2015)

Surprise, surprise...


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Aug 24, 2015)

Dude looks like post rehab Gene Ween in a shitty wig

Edit: Huh, so that's the word that filters into "cool guy."


----------



## Ruin (Aug 24, 2015)

Was he always that fat or did he pack on the pounds upon becoming a woman like ADF?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## MMX (Aug 25, 2015)

cat said:


> View attachment 44860



For a friend of ADF Leslie seems to actually make an effort at passing.
Or maybe its just because ive been so used to the horrific freak show that is ADFs friend lists.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 25, 2015)

MMX said:


> For a friend of ADF Leslie seems to actually make an effort at passing.
> Or maybe its just because ive been so used to the horrific freak show that is ADFs friend lists.




i guess the usual dollar store wigs kinda count as passing


----------



## MMX (Aug 25, 2015)

cat said:


> i guess the usual dollar store wigs kinda count as passing



Again its a very low bar basically not looking like a Mordor goblin, a potato in bondage gear or tranny David Lee Roth is an achievement for that group.

Anyway Leslie is still fat and underage girls will not scissor with him.


----------



## Smutley (Aug 25, 2015)

Uh oh Leslie, you said the wrong thing.  You should have been #payingattention you STUPID WHITE FUCK





She's also put her facebook page into friends only mode, because that'll totally stop the mockery.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Aug 25, 2015)

The Something Sensitive thread about Fire's transition is pretty hilarious:

http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=6167.0

His girlfriend broke up with him over it, and correctly pointed out that if he was really trans, he'd have known since he was a little kid. Also, he posted private messages from her on the internet. What a piece of shit.


----------



## CornetteFace (Aug 25, 2015)

^ What is it with internet trannies/lolcows and being completely unable to take criticism? Does narcissism and lolcowdom really go so closely hand in hand?


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 25, 2015)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> The Something Sensitive thread about Fire's transition is pretty hilarious:
> 
> http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=6167.0
> 
> His girlfriend broke up with him over it, and correctly pointed out that if he was really trans, he'd have known since he was a little kid. Also, he posted private messages from her on the internet. What a piece of shit.


So Leslie is trans for the same reason Christine is trans.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 25, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> ^ What is it with internet trannies/lolcows and being completely unable to take criticism? Does narcissism and lolcowdom really go so closely hand in hand?


Narcissism along and utter incompetence at everything are the defining characteristics of lolcows


----------



## Ruin (Aug 25, 2015)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> The Something Sensitive thread about Fire's transition is pretty hilarious:
> 
> http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=6167.0
> 
> His girlfriend broke up with him over it, and correctly pointed out that if he was really trans, he'd have known since he was a little kid. Also, he posted private messages from her on the internet. What a piece of shit.



This is amazing. I normally don't praise goons but they did a really good job chronicling this guys descent into insanity.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Aug 25, 2015)

Ruin said:


> This is amazing. I normally don't praise goons but they did a really good job chronicling this guys descent into insanity.



Honestly, there are a lot of horrible, bigoted people in that splinter forum but some of their targets are so awful that it doesn't matter.

Someone posted the pictures of Fire in drag in the actual SA forums, and even though there's a rule not to bring in offsite drama, an admin allowed it because he thought it was hilarious. Almost *no one* there liked the guy.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 27, 2015)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> The Something Sensitive thread about Fire's transition is pretty hilarious:
> 
> http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=6167.0
> 
> His girlfriend broke up with him over it, and correctly pointed out that if he was really trans, he'd have known since he was a little kid. Also, he posted private messages from her on the internet. What a piece of shit.


Holy fuck, one of the poster's sigs:




Remember when, @Smutley ? Good times.

Back on topic---how can anyone do a complete identity overhaul in just _two weeks?_ I don't get it. Not sure if that's "dissociation," per se, but if I remember correctly, those sorts of episodes are common in those with the 'tism (among other neurological conditions). In short:
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-8-24_11-4-20-png.44693/ 
It probably is.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## tomgirl4life (Aug 28, 2015)

cat said:


> View attachment 45428



lol wants to be a woman so works at a quilting store


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 28, 2015)

How long till he posts fan art of Jesus as a tattoo-covered transsexual?


----------



## Smutley (Aug 28, 2015)

cat said:


> View attachment 45428



"Leaving the education business" makes it sound like it was his choice.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Aug 28, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> How long till he posts fan art of Jesus as a tattoo-covered transsexual?



ADF killed himself on Tuesday, which was the first day of his death.  He then was resurrected on Thursday, the 3rd day just hours after Leslie cried out to God on his Facebook page.  Is ADF tattoo-tranny Jesus, and all the rest his disciples?  That would make Skarlett Krow his Judas, and Leslie Eclaire his Mary Magdalene.  Is that what's been going on here?

Did ADF just establish a religion?


----------



## Smutley (Sep 2, 2015)

So it looks like Leslie's been removed from Phil's friends list.  Did Phil decide the group home suggestion was over the line?  Did she realize that all her creepy past behavior was getting drug into the open due to her association with him?

Leslie, come dish dirt on Phil.  That's working out great for Jordan!


----------



## Stress Sigh (Sep 2, 2015)

I never understand why most of these trans people are lesbians.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 2, 2015)

Stress Sigh said:


> I never understand why most of these trans people are lesbians.


They have a fetish for women and all thing perceived as feminine.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 2, 2015)

Stress Sigh said:


> I never understand why most of these trans people are lesbians.



not even that but gay for other trans


----------



## assWipe (Sep 2, 2015)

cat said:


> not even that but gay for other trans


This way they can suck dick and say "I'm not gay".


----------



## kookerpie (Sep 2, 2015)

Stress Sigh said:


> I never understand why most of these trans people are lesbians.


Because they're actually straight guys with a fetish.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 2, 2015)

Fuck you.

What happens between me and her is none of your damn business. Whether I unfriended her or she unfriended me, I'm not telling you.

Isabella is a strange person with a lot of problems but not a single thing you do here is even remotely helping. It absolutely alienates her from people who are trying to help. It destroys her ability to trust people. What you are are bullies, plain and simple. Your collective obsession with these people, including me is repugnant. You seriously have day by day updates on the minute details of their lives. If one of your lolcows did that, you would call them insane. Despite your transparent lies about being inclusive and not being homophobic, racist, and what not, hate speech is one of your most frequent tactics to demean people.

You and the toxic culture you embody here, 8chan, SomethingSensitive, and on Encyclopedia Douchebagica is  a stain upon our species. I work for a living. I don't have time for you. I've lost or had jobs put at risk because of doxxing and you have the gall to call me a parasite? You embody reasons I have needed aid in the past in the first place!

Yes, I've said stupid shit on the internet, this is probably one of them. I'll probably still say stupid shit in the future. I'm autistic. I am a bit eccentric and I'm not always the best judge of myself and others. I say aloud what other people would just think. But I try. I try and stand up for what I think is right. I try to work for a living because I believe that my life should be about make a difference in the world. But give me a fucking break. I am evolving. Growing. Becoming the woman I want to be.

And guess what, right now, I am happy as hell. Happier than I have ever been. I have a partner that loves me, I have finally found a home in the church and found God. (kinda, I'm still learning, trying to decide what I believe but I love my community.)

If you want to help, while i wait for my paychecks to come through and try and find a way to balance my budget, send me money, I need professional clothes that are okay to wear in the winter, new shoes, but most of all gas money.

Otherwise, shut the hell up. I don't care for your opinions or bringing up my life when I was still a college boy.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Sep 2, 2015)

We got a live one!


----------



## Overchek (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> What happens between me and her is none of your damn business. Whether I unfriended her or she unfriended me, I'm not telling you.
> 
> ...



Hi, Isabella.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> What happens between me and her is none of your damn business. Whether I unfriended her or she unfriended me, I'm not telling you.
> 
> ...



We're helping him more than you patting his ass and telling him all his shit is acceptable. You people are sick freaks who can't open their eyes and see you're hurting him and yourself. If anything its good he's not in contact with a fucking pedophile you twisted freak. You are your ilk are as people been saying on this page sick fetishists who can't be trusted on their own. Go fuck off somewhere you sick sign of erosion of society.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> If you want to help, while i wait for my paychecks to come through and try and find a way to balance my budget, send me money, I need professional clothes that are okay to wear in the winter, new shoes, but most of all gas money.



Fuck off and Jew somewhere else poorfag


----------



## Smutley (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Leslie!  Thank you for stopping by.

Are you sure you can't give us any stories about Isabel?  She's been acting more erratic than normal lately, and just tonight was seen determining who is "a real transgender" and attempting to threaten one of their past victims.  No one would blame you if you were to speak out on such a monster.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Isabella is a strange person with a lot of problems but not a single thing you do here is even remotely helping. It absolutely alienates her from people who are trying to help. It destroys her ability to trust people. What you are are bullies, plain and simple.



Now, normally I try to restrict my comments to threads about Phil/Felipe/Felicia/Ahuviya/Isabel, because I don't like to comment on people I don't know.  Phil? I knew Phil. I watched what happened to the people who wanted to help him. What, you ask, happened to the people who tried to help him? Rape attempts and death threats. And even when he was FORGIVEN for this behavior, he didn't appreciate it, and continued to attack them. Even now, years after they've gone on to far more productive lives than Phil, lives that he would have been welcome to join in, he continues to hold to psychotic vendettas against them.

Because people on the internet, people like YOU, told him we were cruel. His offline friends told him not to put the goddamn picture of John McCain on the internet. Then _people like you _told him it was wonderful and expressive and fight the man, and he chose you over us. And this got him kicked out of college, it made him quit his job, hit his mother, and _threaten to kill _people who were literally in tears over his self destruction. I don't particularly care for the behavior of a lot of the people on this site, to be honest, but if it weren't for anonymous internet fans with no sense of personal responsibility in encouraging his terrible behavior, they would never have found him.

Fuck me? Oh, no, you enabling piece of human refuse, FUCK YOU.


----------



## Hat (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I don't care for your opinions or bringing up my life when I was still a college boy.


Then why are you here?


----------



## Ruin (Sep 2, 2015)

Who the hell are you? Also fuck off. I have bills to pay of my own, I'm not giving a red cent to you.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Sep 2, 2015)

Question for Leslie- do you believe that the attempted drive-by happened?


----------



## VLAD (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> What happens between me and her is none of your damn business. Whether I unfriended her or she unfriended me, I'm not telling you.
> 
> ...


What the hell was Zack "Geist Editor" Parsons smoking when he wrote this review? First of all, Princess maker is NOT a hentai game, nor does it deserve to be judged by such standards. Second of all, the only reason a player would have for putting his daughter in an S&M dress would be to get one of the "evil" endings that the game punishes the player for. Third, he obviously didn't read the documentation because if he did he would know that it is not neccesary to get rid of stress with food, all you have to do is give her "time off". He also obviously didn't know that one can skip the animations, including the opening by hitting the "F3" key.

His critisms of the game, aside from what he said about the adventure part, have no basis in the facts about the game. This was not a fair review.


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> What happens between me and her is none of your damn business. Whether I unfriended her or she unfriended me, I'm not telling you.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to defend KF, but from what I've seen from [ADF], [ADF] is not nice and was just as bad even before KF "discovered" [ADF]. I've been lurking, but I remember when Tweaker came into the boards, he acted diplomatic and seemed to be a "spokesperson" for [ADF], even evading questions deemed to be negative. Even by associating with KF, [ADF] threw him under the bus and made threats regarding him (some forumers even had warned him something like this would happen). Later on, two transwomen took [ADF] in and were appalled by [ADF]'s behavior, later throwing [ADF] out. [ADF] has never appeared to be happy in any Facebook postings and full of hate and bile. The post on the topic of this board is up there for a reason. I'm sorry that you were dragged into this as well, but claiming [ADF]'s appalling behavior is all right is doing nothing for [ADF].


----------



## XH 502 (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Isabella is a strange person with a lot of problems but not a single thing you do here is even remotely helping. It absolutely alienates her from people who are trying to help. It destroys her ability to trust people.



What evidence do you have that Phil has any intention of changing his situation for the better? Why should anyone trust Phil when the moment you say something remotely negative you're blocked and thrown to the wolves? Look at what happened to tweaker, for example. You're arguing against proven facts and you will fail.



LightningPrincess said:


> Yes, I've said stupid shit on the internet, this is probably one of them. I'll probably still say stupid shit in the future. I'm autistic. I am a bit eccentric and I'm not always the best judge of myself and others. I say aloud what other people would just think. But I try. I try and stand up for what I think is right.



Do you think having sex with drunk, underage girls is "right"?

You're a pedophile. Why should we give you the time of day? All of this scrutiny you've brought upon yourself.



Xarpho said:


> I'm sorry that you were dragged into this as well, but claiming [ADF]'s appalling behavior is all right is doing nothing for [ADF].



Never feel sorry for a pedophile.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 2, 2015)

A transtrender sticking up for another transtrender?

Eclaire may not be a good person, but they're better than Phil.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm not a pedophile you shit heads. 

I snuck into a club while I was a teenager with some other teenagers. You take this old ass post from hip forums and build a mythology around it.


----------



## Strelok (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> If you want to help, while i wait for my paychecks to come through and try and find a way to balance my budget, send me money, I need professional clothes that are okay to wear in the winter, new shoes, but most of all gas money.
> 
> Otherwise, shut the hell up. I don't care for your opinions or bringing up my life when I was still a college boy.



The only money people here will give you are these. Don't worry, I got a fucking truckload of them.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I'm not a pedophile you shit heads.
> 
> I snuck into a club while I was a teenager with some other teenagers. You take this old ass post from hip forums and build a mythology around it.



Holy shit, she came back.  I mean, sure, she cherry-picked what she wanted to defend herself against and neglected to approach topics like the real and serious harm Phil has caused in his life, or how the behavior of people like her has contributed to the downward spiral, but I was pretty sure we'd never see her again.  Now I only half-feel like I wasted a perfectly good venomous rant.


----------



## introman (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I'm not a pedophile you shit heads.
> 
> I snuck into a club while I was a teenager with some other teenagers. You take this old ass post from hip forums and build a mythology around it.



You know, wearing a purple wig and using a princess anime avatar doesn't transform your reality. Your narcissistic maudlin like post about the "mean" people of the kiwi forums and trying to guilt trip them in to donating money to your gofundme is hilariously pathetic. Your absurd conclusion that forums which have documented and laughed at you for at most a year. That they have anything to do with your 5+ years of idiotic decisions as a fully independent adult man is great. You really are a narcissitic mess and the forums should keep a closer eye on your associates. Like attracts like: your antics are hilariously funny and if there's more funny trannies like you. I should of stayed in tune with your thread on somethingsenstive and the farms sooner. You're a funny male comedian!


----------



## HickoryDickory (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I'm not a pedophile you shit heads.
> 
> I snuck into a club while I was a teenager with some other teenagers. You take this old ass post from hip forums and build a mythology around it.


How do you have the balls to ask strangers that are laughing at you for money? Are you so entitled that you demand others to support you before supporting themselves? Who here do you think you can manipulate? No one here cares about you.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I'm not a pedophile you shit heads.
> 
> I snuck into a club while I was a teenager with some other teenagers. You take this old ass post from hip forums and build a mythology around it.



Are you the subject of the OP? Can you verify this for us?


----------



## Stress Sigh (Sep 2, 2015)

HickoryDickory said:


> How do you have the balls to ask strangers that are laughing at you for money? Are you so entitled that you demand others to support you before supporting themselves? Who here do you think you can manipulate? No one here cares about you.



Autism


----------



## sugoi-chan (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I work for a living.





LightningPrincess said:


> send me money


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Sep 2, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> Are you the subject of the OP? Can you verify this for us?





BOLDYSPICY! said:


> The word _éclair _is also "lightning" in French, because trannies can't give themselves non-special snowflake names. See also: Skarrlett Krow & Firebird Rosie. Credit where credit's due, at least "eclair" is slightly more subtle. But only just.


@LightningPrincess , indeed.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 2, 2015)

@LightningPrincess you'll enjoy your time here a lot more if you stop all this sanctimonious bullshit and just start talking shit with us. It's fun.


----------



## XH 502 (Sep 2, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I'm not a pedophile you shit heads.
> 
> I snuck into a club while I was a teenager with some other teenagers. You take this old ass post from hip forums and build a mythology around it.





Spoiler: Your own words



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-8-23_15-41-16-png.44507/ [/quote]



If you bought them beer at a club then you were obviously at least 21.

Seriously though, why does a strong, independent womyn such as yourself need to beg "cyberbullies" for money? I thought you were working two jobs and "very happy"? When did you become incapable of supporting yourself?


----------



## VLAD (Sep 2, 2015)

So @LightningPrincess, do you still drive stick shift? If you know what I mean.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Sep 2, 2015)

@LightningPrincess I see you "Disagree" with my stance. Let's make this simple. Show me one person, anyone, anywhere, who has met Phil in person and helped him, or even been nice to him, and not come to regret it.  Show me a single life choice he has made that has been so unequivocally beneficial that it deserves the unfettered support and praise you advocate. For reference, here's the scorecard I'm aware of:

His Mother - Beaten for asking him to pay rent while he was in his 20s (and more)
Corrie - Inappropriate sexual advances (at a minimum), threatened with gun violence (and more)
Dusty - Sexually assaulted, threatened with stabbing (and more)
Maria - Beaten in public (maybe more? I'm vague on this one)
Michael - Forced to remain homeless and not permitted to seek assistance (and more)
Jordan - Inappropriate sexual demands, public shaming
Skarrlett - Forced to shave his back hair, exposed to unspecified "antisocial behavior," publicly shamed

And I'm sure there are plenty of minor helpers who've slipped under my radar and/or I can't think of right now, because the names just keep coming.

He's had all the chances in the world, and he didn't just fuck them up, he willfully burned them to the ground during a temper tantrum and pissed on the ashes as a signal that no one should ever try to help him again. Every. Single. Time. He is the living embodiment of instant gratification, and no one can tell him his behavior is inappropriate without him immediately lashing out to a horrifically disproportionate degree, because his internet groupies have convinced him he can do no wrong.

As a perfect spotlight on his poor choices, he CHOOSES to come to this site. He CHOOSES to expose himself to these people. No one here harasses him on his facebook page, much less in person or anywhere else. There's a diverse lot here; actually looking at what's said shows the regulars are hardly in lock-step. For my part, I report on things that actually happened, and make the occasional snark. I don't make things up, I try to speak up when people engage in blatant falsehoods, and I've even defended him on the rare occasions that I felt people were underestimating him.

What I do not do... I am not going to sit around and pretend he has not made *very public death threats against my friends. *People who not only used to be his friends, but the people who were doing more than anyone to try to help him, and in return he _*tried to rape them, then posted a video to YouTube threatening their lives. *_And, it should not be forgotten, these people _*tried to prevent the very thing that drew the trolls' attention to him in the first place.*_ The other people around here may be grateful that he was encouraged to become a living train wreck, but I hold every one of his internet echo chamber responsible for his self-destruction. So I repeat, Fuck. You.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 3, 2015)

LightningPrincess a.k.a deranged transtrender pedophile said:


> And guess what, right now, I am happy as hell.


Yet you sound mad as hell. And butthurt.


> Happier than I have ever been. I have a partner that loves me...


I hope they're of legal age.


> I have finally found a home in the church and found God. (kinda, I'm still learning, trying to decide what I believe but I love my community.)


Why do all the pedo always run to god? My guess is that god is the only one that will "forgive" them (cause the victim and their family, and community, justifiably don't want to).


----------



## Cynical (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh good grief, @LightningPrincess, as in Fire, the pedophile from Something Awful who threw away his entire life to ape ADF.

Dude, you had a life at one point. What you have now a fucked up parody of one, and I hope God really is looking after you, as he does all other fools, drunks, and little children.


----------



## blackie toy (Sep 3, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I'm not a pedophile you shit heads.
> 
> I snuck into a club while I was a teenager with some other teenagers. You take this old ass post from hip forums and build a mythology around it.


You drove a 1989 Ford Tempo. I drive a Dodge Stratus. Your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## vittek (Sep 3, 2015)

Well this just got pretty interesting. Phil's clown pedophilia entourage rolling into here asking for money and trying to defend Phil. Ah this day if off to a good start!


----------



## CatParty (Sep 3, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I'm not a pedophile you shit heads.
> 
> I snuck into a club while I was a teenager with some other teenagers. You take this old ass post from hip forums and build a mythology around it.




i dunno. leaving your teaching job in disgrace then completely trying to lose your real identity to the point of claiming to be another gender seems rather suspicious


----------



## Bork Laser (Sep 3, 2015)

At least your not a threat to kids anymore. No kid is gonna willingly go into a quilting store


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Fuck you.



You sound mad.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Sep 3, 2015)

Leslie, I thought you had two jobs?  Don't you have enough money from being the "productive member of society you have always been"?   EPA estimates suggest that you should be able to get roughly 400 miles per tank in a Ford Tempo.  Even assuming you are only able to get 300 miles per tank due to degradation in your 26 year old car, you should be able to get from Florida to Chicago for about $100.  Since your Facebook says you live in Orland Park, a suburb of Chicago and only 30 minutes from Lake Michigan I am not sure what gas money you are talking about.  If the job you have is too far away for you to afford gas, maybe you should consider alternate tranpsortation or alternate housing.  Or get a job closer to home.

Getting your name changed isn't that expensive, either.  My wife changed her name when we got married and it was basically free.


----------



## Positron (Sep 3, 2015)

It's a sad day in the Universe when the Princess resorts to begging.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 3, 2015)

Positron said:


> It's a sad day in the Universe when the Princess resorts to begging.


I wonder why he doesn't just ask his parents for money like the rest of the transtrender crowd does?


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Sep 3, 2015)

I guess he has not cut his balls off as it takes a large set to come here to tell us to fuck off then end his hissy fit by e-begging for money from us.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Sep 3, 2015)

Goddessoftheshire said:


> I guess he has not cut his balls off as it takes a large set to come here to tell us to fuck off then end his hissy fit by e-begging for money from us.



No wonder he was one of Phil's friends "Fuck you give me money" is like their motto.


----------



## niggers (Sep 3, 2015)

holy shit what in the goddamn world told you this would be a good idea

"yeah, these guys will kick me a couple bucks, no prob"


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 3, 2015)

niggers said:


> holy shit what in the goddamn world told you this would be a good idea
> 
> "yeah, these guys will kick me a couple bucks, no prob"


Because mommy and daddy always gave them what they wanted so now they think that if they spout enough self-righteous bullshit at us we'll be shamed into giving them money.

His parents should of told him no more often and occasionally smacked the tumblrina out of him so he wouldn't of turned into a pervy tranny.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 3, 2015)

Someone should probably edit her begging post to link to something funnier than her GFM.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 3, 2015)

Fuck you transmysogynistic shitlords! Also donate to my Paetron please, I need several thousand dollars for gas.


----------



## Twrx (Sep 3, 2015)

What the fuck is with all these freaks picking food for names.     Dude,  you've eaten enough eclairs already.      You threw an entire life away in two weeks because internet.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 3, 2015)

Twrx said:


> What the fuck is with all these freaks picking food for names.     Dude,  you've eaten enough eclairs already.      You threw an entire life away in two weeks because internet.


Eclair is french for lightning. So a better question would be: What's with all these trannies picking retarded edgelord names?


----------



## Stress Sigh (Sep 3, 2015)

Coldgrip said:


> Eclair is french for lightning. So a better question would be: What's with all these trannies picking retarded edgelord names?



They watched too many Chinese cartoons. Like really he even has purple hair.


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 3, 2015)

Coldgrip said:


> Eclair is french for lightning. So a better question would be: What's with all these trannies picking retarded edgelord names?



A better question is "Who named all these fucking donuts 'French Lightning'?"


----------



## Le Bateleur (Sep 4, 2015)

Ruin said:


> Fuck you transmysogynistic shitlords! Also donate to my Paetron please, I need several thousand dollars for gas.





Spoiler: Obligatory



GAS IS EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Sep 4, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> If you want to help, while i wait for my paychecks to come through and try and find a way to balance my budget, send me money, I need professional clothes that are okay to wear in the winter, new shoes, but most of all gas money.
> 
> Otherwise, shut the hell up. I don't care for your opinions or bringing up my life when I was still a college boy.


Not even if a Keurig burned your house down.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 15, 2015)

Spoiler: salty!


----------



## Eponine (Sep 15, 2015)

cat said:


> View attachment 48698


This pisses me right the fuck off. If your name and gender is not legally changed, _don't get so indignant when people use the ones given. _Holy shit, especially with medical personnel. They have more to fucking do than cater to your feels.


----------



## Smutley (Sep 15, 2015)

cat said:


> Spoiler: salty!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48697 View attachment 48698



Lol, hospitals cant be sued if they call people by the names on their charts. That's how these things work.  You have many rights as a patient, but none of them include "forcing hospital staff to call you by any name you randomly choose".  And of course they asked why you're taking medication when they have no history of you as a patient since you just moved to Chicago, your name isn't legally changed, and you have no records for being treated previously.

Don't worry though Richard's _totally _gotten better and has moved past being an irrational idiot who was fired in part for trying to get underaged girls drunk so he could make them have sex with him.


----------



## MMX (Sep 15, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Lol, hospitals cant be sued if they call people by the names on their charts. That's how these things work.  You have many rights as a patient, but none of them include "forcing hospital staff to call you by any name you randomly choose".  And of course they asked why you're taking medication when they have no history of you as a patient since you just moved to Chicago, your name isn't legally changed, and you have no records for being treated previously.
> 
> Don't worry though Richard's _totally _gotten better and has moved past being an irrational idiot who was fired in part for trying to get underaged girls drunk so he could make them have sex with him.



You would be surprised at the amount of pre-op transexuals (male to female) who turn up at emergency gynecology units at hospitals and DEMAND equal treatment to true and honest women.
Its one of the last remaining bastions of biological reality beating hurt feels.


----------



## Positron (Sep 15, 2015)

MMX said:


> You would be surprised at the amount of pre-op transexuals (male to female) who turn up at emergency gynecology units at hospitals and DEMAND equal treatment to true and honest women.
> Its one of the last remaining bastions of biological reality beating hurt feels.


Stuff an IUCD in their asses and kick them out.


----------



## MMX (Sep 15, 2015)

Positron said:


> Stuff an IUCD in their asses and kick them out.



Ive been yelled at by what was essentially the Irish CWC in a ginger wig who who decided "they" have ovarian cancer after reading about it on facebook.
Fun times.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Sep 15, 2015)

MMX said:


> Ive been yelled at by what was essentially the Irish CWC in a ginger wig who who decided "they" have ovarian cancer after reading about it on facebook.
> Fun times.



...Leighana?


----------



## MMX (Sep 15, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> ...Leighana?



Alas no.
I did do a bit of a double take when i saw "her" thread the first time.
Not wanting to derail the thread but we do get a surprising amount of insane no win no fee claims from transexuals, a more recent one being for "emotional damages" sustained after being advised that as a male to female transexual a patient was deemed unsuitable for IVF  treatment.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 15, 2015)

Did Leslie even get diagnosed with gender dysphoria?


----------



## The Dude (Sep 16, 2015)

trombonista said:


> Did Leslie even get diagnosed with gender dysphoria?



No, he changed his identity when the consequences of his behavior got too much for him to handle after he lost his teaching job. Kind of like witness protection, but more retarded and with more pedophillia.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Sep 21, 2015)

Facebook profile is gone.  I guess we win!


----------



## Stress Sigh (Sep 21, 2015)

The Dude said:


> No, he changed his identity when the consequences of his behavior got too much for him to handle after he lost his teaching job. Kind of like witness protection, but more retarded and with more pedophillia.



This seems to be a common thing with these people after they fuck up big they figure playing dress up fixes it.


----------



## ShouldajustLurked (Sep 21, 2015)

Dem teeth tho


----------



## ShouldajustLurked (Sep 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Leslie Eclaire, hipforums Part 1
> 
> Well that's a boring dream
> 
> ...



I love how black and white people like this guy make the civil war. My state for instsnce had the fewest slaves in the country and wanted to abolish it completely but then SC,virginia and tennesse (im in nc ) joined the confederacy and warned nc thatthey would be surrounded and destroyed if they joined the union (which they eanted to do) joining the confederacy was a survival move not political my point is the civil war and events leading up to it were incredibly complicated and these people do nobody any favors by simplifying rverything to black and white right abd wrong life is grey and not easily condensed into a twitter post


----------



## Smutley (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, will you look at that!  Richard is back _and _has weaseled his way back onto Phil's friends list by changing his name.  Looks like ol' Philthy has some of that face blindness because he can't recognize a white trans woman who harassed him.  Want to come talk to us @LightningPrincess about why you thought it would be a good idea to try and friend the guy who got you noticed in the first place?

Now, why would Richard be so upset about a teacher being punished? It couldn't be because he tried to have sex with minors by getting them drunk and then getting fired from a teaching gig when it was discovered?










Why am I not surprised Richard is friends with Jordman's internet boyfriend Jessica?




Transgender Housing Network




Twitter (deleted): Lady_Esper
Email: terrajoneswork@gmail.com


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 22, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Well, will you look at that!  Richard is back _and _has weaseled his way back onto Phil's friends list by changing his name.  Looks like ol' Philthy has some of that face blindness because he can't recognize a white trans woman who harassed him.  Want to come talk to us @LightningPrincess about why you thought it would be a good idea to try and friend the guy who got you noticed in the first place?
> 
> Now, why would Richard be so upset about a teacher being punished? It couldn't be because he tried to have sex with minors by getting them drunk and then getting fired from a teaching gig when it was discovered?
> View attachment 64441
> ...


Seriously, what is it with this particular brand of trans people and choosing the most pointlessly ridiculous adopted names?
And they never really seem to be able to learn from their mistakes very well..

Edit: Apparently the latest one is a _porn actress's name_


----------



## Smutley (Dec 22, 2015)

Haha, I've got even more info caught in the trawl.

Looks like Richard's ex-girlfriend is just as crazy, got sick of the competition, and booted him out.  Like every other worthless internet reprobate they take to begging instead of managing their life better.  Nice of him to list his phone number though (904) 703-7707


----------



## sugoi-chan (Dec 22, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Haha, I've got even more info caught in the trawl.
> 
> Looks like Richard's ex-girlfriend is just as crazy, got sick of the competition, and booted him out.  Like every other worthless internet reprobate they take to begging instead of managing their life better.  Nice of him to list his phone number though (904) 703-7707
> View attachment 64445



"I am completely broke and I don't have my bills paid and I am on the verge of suicide."

Interesting priorities there. I'd be so shocked to find that she put that last bit there as a guilt trip for readers. So, so shocked.


----------



## Ravenor (Dec 22, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> "I am completely broke and I don't have my bills paid and I am on the verge of suicide."



Some one has attended to the Phil school of begging then, sadly they where a D student.


----------



## Axiom (Dec 22, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> Some one has attended to the Phil school of begging then, sadly they where a D student.



The D stands for 'dick', right?


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 22, 2015)

Natalie's alleged rapist is none other than Laurelai Bailey, who is a confirmed moocher and doxxer. You know you suck as a trans woman when you're being compared to Laurelai.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 22, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Haha, I've got even more info caught in the trawl.
> 
> Looks like Richard's ex-girlfriend is just as crazy, got sick of the competition, and booted him out.  Like every other worthless internet reprobate they take to begging instead of managing their life better.  Nice of him to list his phone number though (904) 703-7707
> View attachment 64445



All these problems that nobody who wasn't completely insane would have.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (Dec 22, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Haha, I've got even more info caught in the trawl.
> 
> Looks like Richard's ex-girlfriend is just as crazy, got sick of the competition, and booted him out.  Like every other worthless internet reprobate they take to begging instead of managing their life better.  Nice of him to list his phone number though (904) 703-7707
> View attachment 64445



What!?! A lolcow in Chicago?  No, go back to Florida.

Does anyone know the family background of this person? Anything?


----------



## XH 502 (Dec 22, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> All these problems that nobody who wasn't completely insane would have.



Which is why I can't feel bad for these people at all. This entire situation was completely avoidable at pretty much every stage of its development, and now that it's come to fruition they're going to have to live with the consequences. Besides, no kind soul willing to take Richard in deserves the kind of shit that he brings with him everywhere he goes.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Dec 23, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Haha, I've got even more info caught in the trawl.
> 
> Looks like Richard's ex-girlfriend is just as crazy, got sick of the competition, and booted him out.  Like every other worthless internet reprobate they take to begging instead of managing their life better.  Nice of him to list his phone number though (904) 703-7707
> View attachment 64445



It was at this time Fire tried to go to an emergency shelter for women fleeing domestic violence and was turned away.  He's been talking about suing the shelter for a while now.



			
				Mandy Thompson (Fire) said:
			
		

> I'm quite content being a trans woman, aside from minor inconveniences here and there. Its tough to find a bra that fits within my price range.
> 
> It sucked getting discriminated against by DV shelter but the lawyers are going to be looking in to that and I did ultimately find a place to stay.



This all hasn't made him popular on the somethingawful trans thread again.



			
				Iron Rose said:
			
		

> Literally kill yourself. I don't say that lightly.
> 
> You're human fucking scum. You're a pedophile, a fraud, and a thief, and now you're praying on the weakest in society. The best thing you could do for the world is die.


----------



## Smutley (Dec 23, 2015)

Kilted Gentleman said:


> This all hasn't made him popular on the somethingawful trans thread again.



Does this mean he's back on SomethingAwful after getting chased out multiple times?

edit: yup, it does, lol.


----------



## VLAD (Dec 23, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Does this mean he's back on SomethingAwful after getting chased out multiple times?
> 
> edit: yup, it does, lol.
> 
> View attachment 64614


Here's the post that got him banned. Emphasis mine. Trigger warning: overwordy fat whiny troon



> I am a transgender woman, I've been on hormones for 8 months but I have been out of the closet for longer than that. I moved up here to the Chicago suburbs to be with a partner I met online and fell in love with, another transgender woman. She exploited me financially and dictated who I could talk to, who I could be friends with, and forbid me from talking, even to my mother about how I was being treated. She alienated me from my friends, started arguments with them over stupid bullshit and *there was more than one occasion where I had to wrestle a knife or a razor out of her hands to keep her from self harming in response to something I supposedly did.* *She often called me an autismal fuckwit (as a joke) a thing that I internalized. She also got a second partner and told me I would be the inferior partner, and then also dumped me but still made me follow her control freak rules.* *I attempted suicide while living there* when her berating and accusations became too much. Often she would threaten to throw me on the street or threaten to break my computer and burn my clothes if I didn't agree with her or do what she wanted. *She even had her supposed other personality come talk to me a few times and make more threats that she would deny responsibility for.*
> 
> *A recent example of alienation was when she picked a fight with a friend of mine over that friend using the term "retard" because that's ableist even though she herself often called me a "retard."* I don't like people using that slur but it is nothing I would abandon friends over. That friend was one of the most supportive when I got out of the hospital for the suicide attempt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tempest (Dec 23, 2015)

Doesn't Something Awful cost money to sign up? How much money has she given to Them?​


----------



## Clown Doll (Dec 23, 2015)

outlook1 said:


> Doesn't Something Awful cost money to sign up? How much money has she given to Them?





Spoiler: [rubbing hands]


















Ruin said:


> People pay $10 dollars to be able to send pms and use the report button?


Changing avatars costs money too, one fun occurrence was when in TFR(their guns board) someone went through the threads and bought a ton of people MLP avatars against their will.(You can pay money to change someone _else's _avatar/ custom title.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 23, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> Spoiler: [rubbing hands]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how the report is specific. "Report abuse *and incest"*


----------



## Ruin (Dec 23, 2015)

People pay $10 dollars to be able to send pms and use the report button?


----------



## VLAD (Dec 23, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> Spoiler: [rubbing hands]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ruin said:


> People pay $10 dollars to be able to send pms and use the report button?



Changing your name is another $4.99 as well. Sometimes minor gooncows in their own right will change their name and think it only changes the name they post on from then on out. But no, it's retroactive.

Access to the forum archives is another $9.99 on top of that, if you want to read old threads from years ago when the forum was actually worth reading. The forum software has a tendency to move threads into archives after about a month, though.

Despite being advertised as a feature of the Platinum membership, the search feature is down more often than not.

So a total package at Something Awful - avatar/custom title, PMs/report button/search, archives - is *thirty five United States dollars.* And if you want guacamole on your burrito, it's even more.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2015)

Anyone who gives Richard Kyanka any money at all is a lolcow.


----------



## XH 502 (Dec 23, 2015)

VLAD said:


> So a total package at Something Awful - avatar/custom title, PMs/report button/search, archives - is *thirty five United States dollars.* And if you want guacamole on your burrito, it's even more.



Jesus Christ, so this asshole is apparently so broke he can't pay bills, but he's willing to pour money down the drain for "features" that 99% of online forums let you have for free?

I guess idiots like Richard are the reason why SA continues to exist.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm more surprised he's actually been on hormones for eight months.


----------



## VLAD (Dec 23, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> Jesus Christ, so this asshole is apparently so broke he can't pay bills, but he's willing to pour money down the drain for "features" that 99% of online forums let you have for free?
> 
> I guess idiots like Richard are the reason why SA continues to exist.


They're the prime driver of the site's finances, I'm sure. Most revenue doesn't come from the majority of people who post there. Membership is a one-time fee, no matter how ridiculous the surcharges are for additional features. The main contributors to the site are the ones like Leslie, who get banned but keep reregistering over and over because they're so autistic that they can't learn to stay away from a community that 1) hates them, 2) they have no place in, and 3) charges them $10 every time they want to come back in.


----------



## XH 502 (Dec 23, 2015)

VLAD said:


> They're the prime driver of the site's finances, I'm sure. Most revenue doesn't come from the majority of people who post there. Membership is a one-time fee, no matter how ridiculous the surcharges are for additional features. The main contributors to the site are the ones like Leslie, who get banned but keep reregistering over and over because they're so autistic that they can't learn to stay away from a community that 1) hates them, 2) they have no place in, and 3) charges them $10 every time they want to come back in.



I just, I can understand paying for access to a porn site or something because at least they're providing a product for the consumer, but charging for basic access to a shit internet forum? What is the product? What could possibly be so unique about SA at this point that you can't get anywhere else for free?

Richard is a moron and deserves to lose all his money on that site.


----------



## Positron (Dec 23, 2015)

SA monetizes grudge: if you're a rich, SJW, white transnigger genderfluid feminist with tissue-thin skin and too much time on the internet, you're bound to see posts that send you literally shaking with the triggers.  What you do then?  Buy the shitlord some ugly custom avatar, together with custom title (like "Ask me about being a rape apologist Klansman").  That's 10 (or is it 15?) bucks per shitlord demolished.  If your victim cares enough, he'd pay 5 bucks to clear his name.  You two can keep on with this game for as long as money allows.

It's a pretty ingenious business model, I have to admit; the problem is that their computer infrastructure just plain suck.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Dec 23, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> I just, I can understand paying for access to a porn site or something because at least they're providing a product for the consumer, but charging for basic access to a shit internet forum? What is the product? What could possibly be so unique about SA at this point that you can't get anywhere else for free?
> 
> Richard is a moron and deserves to lose all his money on that site.


Lowtax is a genius. He's found a way to monetize sperging.


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Dec 24, 2015)

ActualKiwi said:


> Seriously, what is it with this particular brand of trans people and choosing the most pointlessly ridiculous adopted names?
> And they never really seem to be able to learn from their mistakes very well..
> 
> Edit: Apparently the latest one is a _porn actress's name_



He didn't choose that name because of a porn star, it's even worse...  He named himself after Terra from Final Fantasy 6.  In his old life he had a bunch of FF sprites on his wall.  Jones is his actual last name.



Spoiler








Edit:  Found a "better" picture



Spoiler









Speaking of his old life, this is what makes the saga of Fire so hilarious (or crushingly depressing depending on how you look at it):  He wasn't you typical goon, living with mammy, collecting disability,  and crying about privilege.   He had a respectable job and a loving fiancee who shared his geeky interests and even brought him lasagna to work.

But he threw that all away just to troon it up in a swamp shack in Florida.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 24, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Haha, I've got even more info caught in the trawl.
> 
> Looks like Richard's ex-girlfriend is just as crazy, got sick of the competition, and booted him out.  Like every other worthless internet reprobate they take to begging instead of managing their life better.  Nice of him to list his phone number though (904) 703-7707
> View attachment 64445


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Dec 24, 2015)

@LightningPrincess about to send in police, send in detectives, send in errything in his powerrrrrrr


----------



## CatParty (Dec 24, 2015)

Lol @LightningPrincess you don't have the money to sue us


----------



## VLAD (Dec 24, 2015)

Where does he get the money for all these lawsuits if he's living on a couch in an apartment full of cat shit?

e: goddammit @cat


----------



## XH 502 (Dec 24, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


>



How can a man who is apparently unable to pay his bills supposed to hire a lawyer to take his shit case against internet badguys?

EDIT: goddammit, you guys.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 24, 2015)

Goddamnit


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Dec 24, 2015)

cat said:


> Lol @LightningPrincess you don't have the money to sue us





VLAD said:


> Where does he get the money for all these lawsuits if he's living on a couch in an apartment full of cat shit?
> 
> e: goddammit @cat





IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> How can a man who is apparently unable to pay his bills supposed to hire a lawyer to take his shit case against internet badguys?
> 
> EDIT: goddammit, you guys.



kek fucking Kiwi hivemind


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Dec 24, 2015)

How is Fire gonna sue us when his whole legal defense fund is tied up in suing a domestic violence shelter?


----------



## Ruin (Dec 24, 2015)

Call de eberwebz police! Dem dang dirty Gamergoobers are at it again!


----------



## The Master Debater (Dec 24, 2015)

Used to live in Jacksonville, the fact that he lives there surprises me none.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> How can a man who is apparently unable to pay his bills supposed to hire a lawyer to take his shit case against internet badguys?
> 
> EDIT: goddammit, you guys.



Obviously suing lolcow forums about being a lolcow is so hugely profitable he will find someone to do it on contingency.


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Dec 24, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Obviously suing lolcow forums about being a lolcow is so hugely profitable he will find someone to do it on contingency.



I found Leslie a lawyer


----------



## repentance (Dec 24, 2015)

BALLZ-BROKEN said:


> I found Leslie a lawyer



I wonder if Lowtax got threatened with legal action too.  More than one person told Fire to kill himself in the trans thread after he said he was going to sue the women's shelter.


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 24, 2015)

Xarpho said:


> So what happened to Richard "Leslie Eclair" Jones? I didn't want to bump their own thread, but they basically made a few posts that were basically like "I have a job and an apartment, you trolls and haters! I am a TRUE and HONEST transgender person, I most definitely didn't lose it in two weeks, so fuck off! Oh, and by the way, please donate!" and then they deleted their Facebook page and were never heard from again. Optimistically, I would hope that they regained some sort of sanity, but part of me thinks that they might be lurking elsewhere on the 'net.



I wrote this a while ago. I would totally rate myself Optimistic, because sadly, they didn't recover.


----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Dec 25, 2015)

repentance said:


> I wonder if Lowtax got threatened with legal action too.  More than one person told Fire to kill himself in the trans thread after he said he was going to sue the women's shelter.



Fire would never sue SA. God knows how much money he's spent on it at this point. Well into the multiple hundreds. When I posted there, he was getting banned weekly but kept coming back and posting the same shit in the same forums (mainly LF, /pol/'s even more retarded, Marxist counterpart). Even Two Worlds - a guy so crazy he thought he was a super hero that lived in a comic book universe - got the hint and stopped coming back, but not Fire. I've seen some pathetic shit on SA, but a pedofile tucute dropping 30+ bucks a pop to play pretend internet socialist with a bunch of other dorks is definitely up there. 

More pertinently, though, the reason he got perma'd there was for being a pedophile and that would certainly come up in any lawsuit and I doubt Fire wants that to get out, considering he's created an entire transona to escape it.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 25, 2015)

PTNR 2.0 said:


> More pertinently, though, the reason he got perma'd there was for being a pedophile and that would certainly come up in any lawsuit and I doubt Fire wants that to get out, considering he's created an entire transona to escape it.



It seems like with the Nyberg thing, SJWs are basically advertising that claiming to be a tranny is a get-out-of-pedo-free card.

As if tg people don't have enough shit to deal with.


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, it looks like our favorite troon has been spreading the holiday mirth, but instead of stuffing stockings with goodies, he's been stuffing inboxes with litigious threats.  From the admin of Something Sensitive:



 
We're through the looking glass, people.


----------



## Ruin (Dec 26, 2015)

Kek. Fire actually believes the police would care enough to investigate his murder. It's more likely they would file it under suicide or heart attack and shove his fat corpse to the back of the freezer.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 26, 2015)

"when they are investigating my murder"


----------



## Smutley (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm really not sure what Richard's endgame is here.  Does he want our attention?  @LightningPrincess, what are you hoping to accomplish, or do you only respond to text messages these days?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Dec 26, 2015)

If it gets the point where you need to have interactions with fucking Phil to fulfill your social needs, just put the gun in your mouth and pull srsly


----------



## Cave (Dec 26, 2015)

I doubt anyone cares enough about Leslie to try and kill him.

Murder isn't all that funny anyway.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 26, 2015)

Fire, on top of being a pedo, was a virulently antisemitic poster on Something Awful (one of those things that seem to unite most goons, that and attraction to underage girls)


----------



## Ruin (Dec 26, 2015)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Fire, on top of being a pedo, was a virulently antisemitic poster on Something Awful (one of those things that seem to unite most goons, that and attraction to underage girls)



Interesting? Care to tell us more?


----------



## VLAD (Dec 26, 2015)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Fire, on top of being a pedo, was a virulently antisemitic poster on Something Awful (one of those things that seem to unite most goons, that and attraction to underage girls)





Ruin said:


> Interesting? Care to tell us more?


He posted pretty much exclusively in LF (Laissez's Fair), which an earlier poster accurately characterized as /pol/'s left-wing Marxist equivalent. "Ironic" posting of "death to israel allahu akbar" was all the rage. From there, the jump to straight-up antisemitism isn't too hard.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2015)

Smutley said:


> View attachment 64971



Just a quick point, this is a group that is recognized as a hate group in Israel.  It's like if a KKK leader said something.  Yeah, a hateful hate group leader said something hateful.  That's what they do.  That's why they're called hate groups.


----------



## Hanamura (Dec 26, 2015)

BALLZ-BROKEN said:


> I found Leslie a lawyer


Alternatively:


Spoiler


----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Dec 26, 2015)

VLAD said:


> He posted pretty much exclusively in LF (Laissez's Fair), which an earlier poster accurately characterized as /pol/'s left-wing Marxist equivalent. "Ironic" posting of "death to israel allahu akbar" was all the rage. From there, the jump to straight-up antisemitism isn't too hard.



All the more proof Fire was full of shit and/or looking to absolve his guilty, pedo conscience and nothing more when he said he'd "found god" - to the surprise of no one, I'm sure. Unless you're talking about the KKK or Christian Identity or super fringe neo-reactionary/alt-right/whatever sites or something (none of which would be welcoming to pedophile troons), most rank and file Christians love the shit out of Israel or at least don't chimp out and post all caps rants about "ZIONISTS".


----------



## Positron (Dec 27, 2015)

Cave said:


> I doubt anyone cares enough about Leslie to try and kill him.
> 
> Murder isn't all that funny anyway.



I think we've been parsing it wrong:  _my murder _actually means "a murder committed by pedophile Leslie Eclaire / Richard Jones".  Was the victim a pre-teen girl who was his former student?


----------



## Cave (Dec 27, 2015)

Positron said:


> I think we've been parsing it wrong:  _my murder _actually means "a murder committed by pedophile Leslie Eclaire / Richard Jones".  Was the victim a pre-teen girl who was his former student?



Good point. @LightningPrincess , would you like to draw the distinction?


----------



## Smutley (Dec 27, 2015)

"I have accepted Jesus so forget about my pedophilia plz!"


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 27, 2015)

It was more than just the ironic posting of allahu akbar though he was routinely calling for the death of "zionists" (alongside routine calls for killing "bankers" in America) and rants about Orthodox Jews and so on. I mean he denied it and pointed out to the fact that he also hated Baptists and what not but he was really obsessed with Jews and Israelis and until he started to become Ms Doubtfire his twitter was still full of anti-Israel stuff about how they are all horrible monsters and Israel needs to be eradicated and so on. 

Even in the LF crowd he stood out as virulently anti-semitic. Same with his pedophilia, most of them were ok with it but he just couldn't shut up and not try to defend it when he could to the point where there's an entire thread goldmined of him defending a game where you can get a 10 year old naked and dressed like a sex slave on top of all the shit they uncovered on SS. 

He's a hateful, sick person. Thankfully he won't be teaching special needs children thanks to his own horrible life decisions


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 27, 2015)

Smutley said:


> "I have accepted Jesus so forget about my pedophilia plz!"
> View attachment 65103


Is that cross just smudged ink on his/her neck? Because that's what it looks like..


----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Dec 27, 2015)

Smutley said:


> "I have accepted Jesus so forget about my pedophilia plz!"
> View attachment 65103



Because all TRUE and HONEST transwomen wear their hair to highlight their male pattern baldness.


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Dec 27, 2015)

ActualKiwi said:


> Is that cross just smudged ink on his/her neck? Because that's what it looks like..


He put a crucifix on, but it burned him as soon as it touched his flesh.


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 27, 2015)

Besides the fact Jones looks a bit like Chris if he had bothered to put effort into his appearance, the biggest problem is the whole Christianity thing seems like a total ruse (at the very least, the idea is to be a changed person, presumably for the better). Methinks that Jones took the "Jesus died on the cross for your sins" as "Hey, that gives me a free pass for being a terrible person!"


----------



## HickoryDickory (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm sorry, but this is all I can see.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 28, 2015)

ActualKiwi said:


> Is that cross just smudged ink on his/her neck? Because that's what it looks like..


Remains of a chocolate cross


----------



## repentance (Dec 28, 2015)

Xarpho said:


> Besides the fact Jones looks a bit like Chris if he had bothered to put effort into his appearance, the biggest problem is the whole Christianity thing seems like a total ruse (at the very least, the idea is to be a changed person, presumably for the better). Methinks that Jones took the "Jesus died on the cross for your sins" as "Hey, that gives me a free pass for being a terrible person!"



You're over-estimating how much thought Fire puts into making significant changes in his life.  We're talking about someone who went from neo-paganism to atheism after listening to an audio book of _The God Delusion_.  He started calling himself a "bright" and ditched his neo-pagan girlfriend without a second thought.  Some years later, he decided he was a neo-pagan again.

Fire is extremely impulsive and given to making "seemed like a good idea at the time" decisions.  His current interest in the church is more likely to revolve around wanting a social group which is somewhat obliged to support him flaws and all than to be a reflection of any kind of spiritual awakening.

While I think Fire genuinely believes that his choices are 100% right for him at the time he makes them, he disregards all the previous times he's been 100% certain something was the right course of action only to later drop it when something else new, shiny, and ill-advised comes along.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 28, 2015)

He decided he was trans immediately after Elliot Rodgers did what he did because he was disgusted by MRAPUAKKK and he couldn't stand being a male anymore (not that he was much of a man to begin with)

I suspect that within a couple of years hes gonna start wearing a hijab* ranting about the degenerate West and Jews and get arrested for pro-ISIS activities

*he might or might not actually de-transition at that point once he realizes that Islam is not a religion of kinkshaming shitlords and ol' Mo was down with marrying 10 year old girls


----------



## Smutley (Dec 30, 2015)

lol nice hairline Frankenstein.




"still sexy and gorgeous"







lol, ur sexy too Lisa




No shit.


----------



## wet_butt (Dec 30, 2015)

Our friend here has yet to master the art of the hairbrush. Though with that fivehead, maybe he'd be best off just investing in a good wig.


----------



## repentance (Dec 31, 2015)

Only just noticed that Fire has upset ADF again.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 31, 2015)

repentance said:


> Only just noticed that Fire has upset ADF again.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Dec 31, 2015)

repentance said:


> Only just noticed that Fire has upset ADF again.


That rage..no wonder hoover loses all his friends..


----------



## Positron (Dec 31, 2015)

It's always amusing to see trannies interact; it is almost like watching young kids playing house.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 1, 2016)

ShouldajustLurked said:


> I love how black and white people like this guy make the civil war. My state for instsnce had the fewest slaves in the country and wanted to abolish it completely but then SC,virginia and tennesse (im in nc ) joined the confederacy and warned nc thatthey would be surrounded and destroyed if they joined the union (which they eanted to do) joining the confederacy was a survival move not political my point is the civil war and events leading up to it were incredibly complicated and these people do nobody any favors by simplifying rverything to black and white right abd wrong life is grey and not easily condensed into a twitter post


How is this possible since Tennessee was the last to join the Confederacy? (yeah off topic i know)


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## VLAD (Jan 2, 2016)

Peace and Harmony said:


> View attachment 65954


But you _had_ someone, Richard. And you threw it all away to be a morbidly obese parody of womanhood.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 3, 2016)

Peace and Harmony said:


> View attachment 65954


It's a shame you can't rate Facebook posts Optimistic.


----------



## Positron (Jan 3, 2016)

At last resort Richard can always hit on Phil.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 4, 2016)

Teehee, poor Leslie/Richard.  Run out of his home, not allowed in battered women shelters, posting his own phone number places then screaming lawsuit at Null and Katsu, it's been a hard couple weeks.  That's why when the person involved in this autistic slapfight reached out to me I had no problem running it.

Leslie fucked off to Georgia for the new years to beg for money and warm housing from Nekoarc,




a tranny even uglier than Brianna Wu who _also _dated Lauralei Bailey and tries to be an even gayer Moot.




But the best part is that she doxxed an ex of hers.  Instead of apologizing, or fixing the issue, she mocked the person repeatedly and even unblocked them just to gloat and reblock them again.  Mighty Christian of you Richard, I can't wait until you inadvertently dox some of your friends by accident!

















Congratulations, Richard!  The next time you beg for housing, or whine that you're mistreated, or scream about not being a pedophile, I hope anyone who wants to help finds this thread and sees your actions.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 4, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Teehee, poor Leslie/Richard.  Run out of his home, not allowed in battered women shelters, posting his own phone number places then screaming lawsuit at Null and Katsu, it's been a hard couple weeks.  That's why when the person involved in this autistic slapfight reached out to me I had no problem running it.
> 
> Leslie fucked off to Georgia for the new years to beg for money and warm housing from Nekoarc,
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-1-4_14-29-35-png.66275/
> ...


@Smutley first and last image links broke, can ya fix em?


----------



## repentance (Jan 4, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Congratulations, Richard!  The next time you beg for housing, or whine that you're mistreated, or scream about not being a pedophile, I hope anyone who wants to help finds this thread and sees your actions.



Except it didn't happen the way Neph claims.  Neph posted his father's name on a gofundme.  There are a ton of screenshots in the Chloe Sagal/Rani thread where Neph has used the name Natalie Durkin and Neph's also used that on e-begging sites.  Having a suburb made it marginally easier to determine which male Durkin child was Neph, but that's about it. 

Yes, Fire did put the suburb on his social media profile, but it was the stuff which Neph himself posted under the name Natalie Durkin- much of which is screen shotted here - which was the most significant.

Don't feel sorry for Neph.  When him and Fire broke up he went to SS trying to raise a personal army against Fire.  At the same time he was trying to shake down people for money, including a Google employee who had foolishly given him a gift card.

The fun starts here, with Neph posting from Fire's account.

http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=512.msg272704#msg272704


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 5, 2016)

repentance said:


> Except it didn't happen the way Neph claims.  Neph posted his father's name on a gofundme.  There are a ton of screenshots in the Chloe Sagal/Rani thread where Neph has used the name Natalie Durkin and Neph's also used that on e-begging sites.  Having a suburb made it marginally easier to determine which male Durkin child was Neph, but that's about it.
> 
> Yes, Fire did put the suburb on his social media profile, but it was the stuff which Neph himself posted under the name Natalie Durkin- much of which is screen shotted here - which was the most significant.
> 
> ...


The fact that Fire re-posted all of these private conversations while playing dumb, tho...


----------



## repentance (Jan 5, 2016)

Xarpho said:


> The fact that Fire re-posted all of these private conversations while playing dumb, tho...



Oh they're all drama whores.  Fire and NekoArc knew exactly what they were doing.  I have no sympathy for any of them because they'll always take the action guaranteed to cause the most drama.  Every.  Single.  Time.

Fire has done nothing but seek out notorious drama bombs since he trooned out.


----------



## wet_butt (Jan 5, 2016)

A classic case of "they deserve each other" right there.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 5, 2016)

wet_butt said:


> A classic case of "they deserve each other" right there.



Stuff like this is just yet another example of how ADF-style cows usually bring along tons more free cows for the ride.

Just like ADF brought us this one.


----------



## niggers (Jan 5, 2016)

repentance said:


> Don't feel sorry for Neph.  When him and Fire broke up he went to SS trying to raise a personal army against Fire.  At the same time he was trying to shake down people for money, including a Google employee who had foolishly given him a gift card.
> 
> The fun starts here, with Neph posting from Fire's account.
> 
> http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=512.msg272704#msg272704



look at that solidarity between strong womyn, goddamn. second post in the thread is a threat.

the best part is SS, despite being darkworld-style farms, is just going "feed us the drama you ugly freak" and neph's just going with it. you can say whatever you want about trannies apparently if you're willing to listen to one sell out their ex.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh fuck, his internet handle is TheFool? I wasn't even referencing that when I signed up.



			
				TheFool (not the stand) said:
			
		

> Perhaps I am engaging in gender stereotyping but I feel like I so rarely identify with other men, who are often mean for the sake of being men, competitive and aggressive for the sake of being aggressive and put down people as a way of showing dominance. I consider most of the sex talk guys engage in in private to be abhorrent and the street harassment to be more so. I get put down for this, called a "pussy."



This is the croon of the SJW. This is what they hear whenever a responsible person speaks to them. "Hey man, you're going down a bad path and I don't want that to happen to you. I gotta be a man and help my friends when they need a good push" turns into "I'M A BIG SCARY MAN! I'M GONNA CRITICIZE YOU NOW! BOOOO" The fact that in our culture, the man is the one who often takes control of any given situation to balance it out, is something these sexist commie anarchist fucks absolutely despise. Now, of course, women are plenty capable of constructive criticism as well, and are only doing it more in today's society. For some reason they refuse to acknowledge that, they forever consider all women to be like their mommies, someone who will coddle and protect them from any and all criticism.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 5, 2016)

Autogenyphilia explains why trannies make a mockery of womanhood to get their rocks off, I really wonder what is the collolary to this when it comes to making a spectacle out of themselves and debase themselves publicly through drama like that 

I mean Fire was earnestly discussing suing a women's shelter for not letting him in after he "fled" Nephielle. Can you imagine the national circus he'd be at the center of if he actually filed a lawsuit? And now instead of shacking up with just another tranny or whatever he's got to shack up with a second one who had his encyclopedia dramatica entry while trying to get SenpADF to notice him 

Boggles the mind


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 6, 2016)

ActualKiwi said:


> Is that cross just smudged ink on his/her neck? Because that's what it looks like..





BALLZ-BROKEN said:


> He put a crucifix on, but it burned him as soon as it touched his flesh.


It actually looks a bit like a cross of ashes, but Ash Wednesday doesn't happen until like a month before Easter.


repentance said:


> Only just noticed that Fire has upset ADF again.


Pretty weird that Leslie will eternally complain about how abusive his ex was, but has no qualms being bottom bitch to Phil.


----------



## Chefbot (Jan 6, 2016)

I have an SA account and I can confirm that Fire was a bad person before putting on the wig.

Here's a post from when he finally snapped after constantly being called a pedo:



			
				Fire said:
			
		

> You can change my title, all day again and again. You can pm me goatse some more. You can PM the word "nigger" and "faggot" over and over again. You can call my parent's house again and again. You can bad mouth me on GiP and SASS. You can name call me all day. You can bring up my posting history on this forum or other forums. You make libelous accusations that I am a pedophile. You can keep doing all of that.
> 
> But you are not convincing anyone of your case by turning to the tactics of juveniles. The more you do all of that, the more I know that I have beaten you. That people who think like me and have gotten the same treatment, have all beaten you, and that this is the temper tantrum of a clique that is on the wrong side of history. I'm done with you.


http://forums.somethingawful.com/sh...562724&pagenumber=13&perpage=40#post418029112


----------



## repentance (Jan 6, 2016)

Fire why is it that you produce screenshots to prove you trolled Neph yet not once over the several years when you've claimed to have been threatened by goons in general, FYAD specifically, SS specifically, and now kiwis, have you ever posted a single image of a received PM or text message?  You claim that threatening text messages were sent to you over Christmas.  Where are the screenshots?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 6, 2016)

lol leslie thinks the "leak" is gone from facebook. 

lol you're so so so so so wrong @LightningPrincess


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm sure Phil will oblige @LightningPrincess ; he'll probably accuse you of being a rapist afterwards but them's the breaks.


----------



## repentance (Jan 6, 2016)

Peace and Harmony said:


> I'm sure Phil will oblige @LightningPrincess ; he'll probably accuse you of being a rapist afterwards but them's the breaks.



How the fuck did he manage to visit NekoArc and EspyGrrrrrrrrrrrl without getting laid?  All they ever tweet about is how many times a day they've fucked each other or other people.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 6, 2016)

repentance said:


> Fire why is it that you produce screenshots to prove you trolled Neph yet not once over the several years when you've claimed to have been threatened by goons in general, FYAD specifically, SS specifically, and now kiwis, have you ever posted a single image of a received PM or text message?  You claim that threatening text messages were sent to you over Christmas.  Where are the screenshots?



If you go read the original Fire doxx, he claims that SS had been calling and harassing his parents for weeks _before _they had actually found out his name. 

Its a common thing with goons, they always talk about how the bad doxxers of FYAD/SASS/TNE/SS have been harassing them for months and months on end even when they have no idea who they are


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2016)

Bald trannies are hilarious.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 7, 2016)

One of these things is not like the other





he's not lying though, he _is_ well-rounded


Spoiler


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 7, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> One of these things is not like the other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh jesus, spoiler that shit..
EDIT: Now that you've spoilered it..yeah..No current job,very basic past job info no listed education, and disturbing to look at..


----------



## CatFace (Jan 7, 2016)

Not sure if it has been said but holy crap he looks like an ugly, fatter Timmy from Whitest Kids You Know



Spoiler


----------



## Ruin (Jan 7, 2016)

Bitch looks like a beer keg on legs.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Xarpho (Jan 7, 2016)

Gross, he's probably the fattest of all of ADF's pals we've seen shirtless, and ADF is probably even worse, like some sort of gangrenous Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## Positron (Jan 7, 2016)

Xarpho said:


> Gross, he's probably the fattest of all of ADF's pals we've seen shirtless, and ADF is probably even worse, like some sort of gangrenous Jabba the Hutt.


Three of them (Phil, Thomas, Richard) can fuse together and engulf the whole Earth like an amoeba.


----------



## I_Am_Honor_Roll (Jan 8, 2016)

Positron said:


> Three of them (Phil, Thomas, Richard) can fuse together and engulf the whole Earth like an amoeba.


My kingdom for a 'horrifying' rating.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 8, 2016)

Positron said:


> Three of them (Phil, Thomas, Richard) can fuse together and engulf the whole Earth like an amoeba.


The worst part is Amoebas reproduce by splitting off into copies of themselves...imagine that...


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 8, 2016)

ActualKiwi said:


> The worst part is Amoebas reproduce by splitting off into copies of themselves...imagine that...


----------



## Smutley (Jan 11, 2016)

The most beautiful thing about Richard is the ever thinning hairline that is receding.




moreshitthatdidnthappen.txt


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 11, 2016)

Too bad Leslie, that man could have been your TRUE and HONEST girlfriend-free boy but you blew it by being a spazz. And also a tranny.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 11, 2016)

Even in the midst of writing a completely false story that never happened to him, he still can't keep his antisemitism out of it and needs to take a swipe at Jews lol


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 11, 2016)

In that case its not feels before reals, its just reals


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 11, 2016)

Buy a fucking wig then idiot, Jesus Christ


----------



## The Fool (Jan 11, 2016)

Smutley said:


> The most beautiful thing about Richard is the ever thinning hairline that is receding.
> View attachment 67555


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Jan 11, 2016)

Smutley said:


> "oh hey girl you fine"


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 11, 2016)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Buy a fucking wig then idiot, Jesus Christ



He has a wig though. Multiple wigs in fact


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jan 11, 2016)

Why is it always the ugly ones?


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 11, 2016)

cat said:


> View attachment 67617


one of his better photos


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 11, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> He has a wig though. Multiple wigs in fact


Maybe he feels wigs are somehow cheating? Though more likely it's so he has something more to bitch about on social media..


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 11, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> He has a wig though. Multiple wigs in fact


I was gonna say the hormones were doing a good job face wise, but now I think that was weight loss and lipstick.


----------



## Thranduil (Jan 12, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> He has a wig though. Multiple wigs in fact


Did he buy those at a Halloween store? Nice looking lace wigs aren't that expensive, we're talking about $100. I'd rather shave my head than wear a wig that looks that ratty.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 12, 2016)

trombonista said:


> I was gonna say the hormones were doing a good job face wise, but now I think that was weight loss and lipstick.


So did he really lose weight? How old is the one where shes shirtless and in the mirror?


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 12, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> He has a wig though. Multiple wigs in fact


Glad to see his profession is now pretending to be on prenatal leave due to crippling autism. Daddy's eatin for quads now

Pregnant applebloom, expansionists, eat your heart out, It's all natural

Its odd, wigs are supposed to make you look more feminine, this one does the opposite and then some


----------



## mauggg (Jan 13, 2016)

cat said:


> View attachment 67617



"OH HEY GIRL YOU FINE"

The homeless street beggar Leslie describes in the story was either lying or shows the sort of poor decision-making abilities that made him a homeless street beggar. Anybody who thinks Fire is lust-worthy is showing some serious cognitive deficits.


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 14, 2016)

Are there any pictures of Richard pre- freakout?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Jan 14, 2016)

Xarpho said:


> Are there any pictures of Richard pre- freakout?


----------



## Ruin (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow. That's way more normal than I would have thought.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Jan 14, 2016)

Kilted Gentleman said:


>



Damn, he went from the like a normal person above to the tragedy below? WTF?  



Internet War Criminal said:


>


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 14, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> Its odd, wigs are supposed to make you look more feminine, this one does the opposite and then some



It makes him look like an '80s high school metalhead.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 14, 2016)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Damn, he went from the like a normal person above to the tragedy below? WTF?







Wow, What a waste of a potential child and wife beater
He was kinda cute though


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 14, 2016)

On Something Sensitive they uncovered he was a member of multiple fetish websites about fat women, and posted about liking midget bbws on top of it. The midget thing goes from funny to uncomfortable when you remember his predilection for children. 

Though maybe he is into the fat ones because its harder for them to run away from his van and they are more likely to accept candies in the first place


----------



## VLAD (Jan 14, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> On Something Sensitive they uncovered he was a member of multiple fetish websites about fat women, and posted about liking midget bbws on top of it. The midget thing goes from funny to uncomfortable when you remember his predilection for children.
> 
> Though maybe he is into the fat ones because its harder for them to run away from his van and they are more likely to accept candies in the first place


Well, now it makes sense why he's played so much Dwarf Fortress.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 14, 2016)

VLAD said:


> Well, now it makes sense why he's played so much Dwarf Fortress.


The moderators should really add a new rating option for burn.


----------



## Don't Call Anybody (Jan 15, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> On Something Sensitive they uncovered he was a member of multiple fetish websites about fat women, and posted about liking midget bbws on top of it. The midget thing goes from funny to uncomfortable when you remember his predilection for children.
> 
> Though maybe he is into the fat ones because its harder for them to run away from his van and they are more likely to accept candies in the first place


That would go a long way toward explaining his decision to take and post the following image. Who else would find this attractive?


Internet War Criminal said:


> Spoiler


----------



## GetShrekt (Jan 15, 2016)

Don't Call Anybody said:


> That would go a long way toward explaining his decision to take and post the following image. Who else would find this attractive?



I don't know any transwomen who would be up for taking a half-naked selfie if they clearly didn't pass. They're generally quite shy and ashamed at the very thought of doing such a thing.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 15, 2016)

GetShrekt said:


> I don't know any transwomen who would be up for taking a half-naked selfie if they clearly didn't pass. They're generally quite shy and ashamed at the very thought of doing such a thing.


Yeah, it gives fuel to the autogynephelia theory, now all he needs to do is cut off a portion of his limbs which will officially affix his his fantasy onto himself.

Yeah, I don't know any human being from any demographic who would willingly take a photograph in that state and post it on the internet, he looks like a slightly taller version of Danny Devito in drag...a weeeble wabble from hell


----------



## Ravenor (Jan 15, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> and posted about liking *midget bbws* on top of it


Please for the love of god tell me that isn't really a thing.
Also yea it's very disturbing considering he has a predilection towards minors.



VLAD said:


> Well, now it makes sense why he's played so much Dwarf Fortress.


To be honest if you can survive more than a hour of dwarf fortress without trying to eat your own head you'll be driven irrecoverably insane by the end of the second hour.


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 16, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> Yeah, it gives fuel to the autogynephelia theory, now all he needs to do is cut off a portion of his limbs which will officially affix his his fantasy onto himself.



I'm not sure I want to look that one up. 



> Yeah, I don't know any human being from any demographic who would willingly take a photograph in that state and post it on the internet, he looks like a slightly taller version of Danny Devito in drag...a weeeble wabble from hell



Someone said that whatever Fire does he thinks it's the best thing...I just can't see why he would suddenly alienate everyone he cares about by suddenly wearing makeup and cheap wigs.

I don't buy the "I was always trans" theory, as even if he did have some gay/effeminate leanings combined with some dark browsing habits, the whole "cheap wig selfie" seems more like a mental breakdown than anything else.


----------



## VLAD (Jan 16, 2016)

Xarpho said:


> Someone said that whatever Fire does he thinks it's the best thing...I just can't see why he would suddenly alienate everyone he cares about by suddenly wearing makeup and cheap wigs.


Conveniently enough, he gave us the answer a little while ago.
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-8-24_11-4-20-png.44693/


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 16, 2016)

VLAD said:


> Conveniently enough, he gave us the answer a little while ago.
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-8-24_11-4-20-png.44693/


As opposed to people think that your trans identity is also a symptom of your underage girl, midget, and expansionist fetish? Yeah, No Leslie, just like Jordman, Jessica, Phil, and Chris (Pattern), your autism affects every stupid thing you probably don't even want to do


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 16, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> Please for the love of god tell me that isn't really a thing.
> Also yea it's very disturbing considering he has a predilection towards minors.



Its the internet. Everything is a thing. 



Xarpho said:


> I don't buy the "I was always trans" theory, as even if he did have some gay/effeminate leanings combined with some dark browsing habits, the whole "cheap wig selfie" seems more like a mental breakdown than anything else.



He once claimed he took his fathers gun to kill himself but was too scared to use it so he just broke down in tears and put it back in the safe. Also I dont think he ever showed any gay or effeminate leaning he was always attracted to women/little girls and the only reason why hed have sex with other disgusting internet trannies is probably because he managed to convince himself that they are really women so its not gay. 

And if youre thinking "yeah, right" remember that, once again, this is someone who decided he was a trannie because he was disgusted at Elliot "Supreme Gentleman" Rodgers


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 17, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> And if youre thinking "yeah, right" remember that, once again, this is someone who decided he was a trannie because he was disgusted at Elliot "Supreme Gentleman" Rodgers


Really? Can you point me to that post?


----------



## Chefbot (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 18, 2016)

Chefbot said:


> fucky you



Never do this again.


----------



## Chefbot (Jan 18, 2016)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Never do this again.



I am sorry for inflicting that horrible thing on you.

Here's a baby toucan to make you feel better:


----------



## CatParty (Jan 21, 2016)

the pedo @LightningPrincess decides to preach without taking any responsibility for his past actions


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 21, 2016)

cat said:


> the pedo @LightningPrincess decides to preach without taking any responsibility for his past actions View attachment 69793


Only two of those are sins. Also Hanlon's razor.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 25, 2016)

@LightningPrincess STOP LURKING

We know you were here on Saturday. @cat pointed it out.


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 25, 2016)

We lost the posts where Leslie shows off a "beauty app" that erases parts of skin but comes off looking like "an unattractive homosexual beta male" or a pedophile sans facial hair and looks he's "taken fashion advice from Mrs. Doubtfire"


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 25, 2016)

In these trying times, here is a soothing balm


----------



## wet_butt (Jan 25, 2016)

Dude's about as curvy as a rectangle.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Jan 25, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> In these trying times, here is a soothing balm


Legends tell of a terrifying creature with the body of Homer Simpson and the head of Also Homer Simpson.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 25, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> In these trying times, here is a soothing balm


OMG, Danny Devito has decided he is transgender.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 25, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> In these trying times, here is a soothing balm



The fuck, man.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 25, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> In these trying times, here is a soothing balm


And to think I thought he lost weight...


----------



## CatParty (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 26, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> In these trying times, here is a soothing balm



It looks like Mancubus from Doom 2 was crammed into an ill-fitting tank top.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 26, 2016)

cat said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/2-png.70218/


Which one is suppose to be beautiful?


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 26, 2016)

cat said:


> View attachment 70218 View attachment 70219


In either photo, he still looks like a balding dude with bad skin pushing 40.
Every time I look at him I think, John Wayne Gacey, but with fat underaged midgets.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 26, 2016)

cat said:


> View attachment 70218 View attachment 70219


Nah, I don't hate you. You make me laugh too hard to hate you.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jan 26, 2016)

cat said:


> View attachment 70218 View attachment 70219


One with beauty face, one with out, and neither one with a normal hairline.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 27, 2016)

How terrible is the Chicago school system that a tranny with child molesting tendencies got a job there? He looks like literal Buffalo Bill


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 27, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> How terrible is the Chicago school system that a tranny with child molesting tendencies got a job there? He looks like literal Buffalo Bill


Wasnt that before he "transitioned"


----------



## registereduser (Jan 27, 2016)

> because as the man I'm always wrong


So I'm supposed to be cool with the trannies, but why are so many of these "transgendered women" actually pedophilic manchildren who over read the standards of manhood and decide to become women to get that sweet, sweet female privilege of supposedly not having/being able to do anything, including accounting for past actions?


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 27, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> He looks like literal Buffalo Bill


It gets said a lot, but god damn, it is really apt here.



registereduser said:


> why are so many of these "transgendered women" actually pedophilic manchildren


We highlight mostly the notorious and crazy cases, so that's good to keep in mind.
As for the latter part of the question, I think it's so that they can leech on the goodwill of the local transsexual support networks, that in the optimal case offers good peer guidance and support, but often has been hijacked by the crazy otherkin moonbat tranny cultists that we also highlight here. Without the support networks, many of these characters would basically be about as alone and reviled as Nick Bate.


----------



## VLAD (Jan 27, 2016)

DragoonSierra said:


> Wasnt that before he "transitioned"


It was, thankfully. He's not in the education field anymore, being content to bum around on people's couches and play videogames all day.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 27, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> In these trying times, here is a soothing balm





Internet War Criminal said:


> How terrible is the Chicago school system that a tranny with child molesting tendencies got a job there? He looks like literal Buffalo Bill





Clown Doll said:


> It gets said a lot, but god damn, it is really apt here.


The saddest thing is that he doesn't actually look too bad. . .in comparison to a lot of transtrenders we've covered. He actually passes better.

Granted, that's not saying much. But kudos to him, I guess?


----------



## Pillow (Jan 27, 2016)

He'd pass quite well if it weren't for the fat and balding.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 27, 2016)

DragoonSierra said:


> Wasnt that before he "transitioned"



Anything that has Richard with long natural hair is current.  He only wore wigs to hide his ever thinning hairline that was receding while growing it out.  This was well after getting fired as a teacher and leaving Florida.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 27, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> How terrible is the Chicago school system that a tranny with child molesting tendencies got a job there? He looks like literal Buffalo Bill


I was kind of getting a Tim Burton's Penguin vibe from him.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 27, 2016)

DragoonSierra said:


> Wasnt that before he "transitioned"



No, its from a few days ago. And yes, he is working in a school again.  Some school administrator looked at him and thought* "*_yes this is someone I should put in charge of my pupils_*."
*
The most terrifying thing is that he is usually in charge of special eds student and even before he was a teacher he was on forums asking "how does a teacher defend himself from accusations of having molested a child".


----------



## VLAD (Jan 27, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> No, its from a few days ago. And yes, he is working in a school again.  Some school administrator looked at him and thought* "*_yes this is someone I should put in charge of my pupils_*."
> *
> The most terrifying thing is that he is usually in charge of special eds student and even before he was a teacher he was on forums asking "how does a teacher defend himself from accusations of having molested a child".


Oh dear. This changes everything.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 27, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> No, its from a few days ago. And yes, he is working in a school again.  Some school administrator looked at him and thought* "*_yes this is someone I should put in charge of my pupils_*."
> *
> The most terrifying thing is that he is usually in charge of special eds student and even before he was a teacher he was on forums asking "how does a teacher defend himself from accusations of having molested a child".


I wasnt talking about the picture i was talking about the firing. But is he really working in a school again?


----------



## KingQueen (Jan 27, 2016)

registereduser said:


> So I'm supposed to be cool with the trannies, but why are so many of these "transgendered women" actually pedophilic manchildren who over read the standards of manhood and decide to become women to get that sweet, sweet female privilege of supposedly not having/being able to do anything, including accounting for past actions?


Just noting there are transfolk who still support the Two Model theory.

Question: do you have to transition to get paid to sit around and play video games all day? Asking for a friend


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 27, 2016)

KingQueen said:


> Just noting there are transfolk who still support the Two Model theory.
> 
> Question: do you have to transition to get paid to sit around and play video games all day? Asking for a friend


That's why it's called a theory, because you can't prove it, which means that it's awfully convenient for pervs like the ones featured on the farms. I don't know what's up with all this SJW BS, you don't have to have any kind of background to see that these are escapist pervs trying to get their rocks off and have the door opened by attractive men while doing it so....Yeah, it's easy to be a woman ..Actual women are treated like crap because we don't have the SJW umbrella to stimulate our nonexistent prostate...but at least we know that people who treat us nicely either want to sleep with us or genuinely like us and are not being forced by polotical gunpoint to be polite to us, but Obama did marry a woman who looks like a Tranny pre-facial plastic surgery.


----------



## KingQueen (Jan 27, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> That's why it's called a theory, because you can't prove it, which means that it's awfully convenient for pervs like the ones featured on the farms. I don't know what's up with all this SJW BS, you don't have to have any kind of background to see that these are escapist pervs trying to get their rocks off and have the door opened by attractive men while doing it so....Yeah, it's easy to be a woman ..Actual women are treated like crap because we don't have the SJW umbrella to stimulate our nonexistent prostate...but at least we know that people who treat us nicely either want to sleep with us or genuinely like us and are not being forced by polotical gunpoint to be polite to us, but Obama did marry a woman who looks like a Tranny pre-facial plastic surgery.


I gave you an "agree" rating, despite the fact that I would have sex with Michelle Obama.

EDIT: This is by far the most sexist post I have ever made. Cheers.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 27, 2016)

This is a guy who said that rape fetishes between consenting adults are about as worse as it gets, and he thought bestiality was not as bad. 

Here is him 9 years ago, long before he was a teacher, asking what were his recourse if a student accused him of molesting him 



> *Can a teacher sue a student for libel or assualt?*
> Consider these hypothetical scenarios. A student who gets either a bad grade from a teacher or a write up from a teacher decides to falsely accuse the teacher of sexually assaulting them. There is an investigation, during which time the teacher is suspended without pay. Could the teacher sue the student (or his parents) for libel?
> 
> Consider this scenario, suppose a student who gets a bad grade from a teacher or is given a write up, decides to stab that teacher. The teacher survives but has to get expensive surgeries to get better and still has to live in a wheelchair after the assualt. Could that teacher sue the student for compensatory damages for the medical bills and or punitive damages for never getting to walk again?



http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=744.175

in his yahoo answers he also discussed her breast developments with a 14 year old asking about them and complimented them 

This is a guy currently teaching in public schools.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 27, 2016)

Jesus fucking Christ. Do schools not do background checks anymore?


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. Do schools not do background checks anymore?


Does anyone know where he is working, this is an lolcow who needs to be documented, reported, jailed, and medicated.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 27, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. Do schools not do background checks anymore?


Not really. Some are so strapped for cash and personnel they'll take damn near anybody they can get.

Which to a sexual predator like Richard is just perfect.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 27, 2016)

I normally take a hands off approach to lolcows, but yea if this creep is working at a school again they need to be notified.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 27, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> Some are so strapped for cash


CPS and the entire state of Illinois in a nutshell. That explains why Eclaire's working as a teacher again.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah he posted also in the past about how he wanted to grow and sell drugs, called for the death of tons of people, about buying underage kids alcohol and trying to have sex with one of the girls when he was like 19, a scenario where he was basically blaming a drunk girl for forcing her to "rape" him (he was "asking for a friend"), etc... etc.. 

Seriously read that whole thread. This guy should be nowhere near children, and that was _before_ he started to go down the tranny road and shacking up with other lolcows. Now hes trying to cozy up to Rika lol.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 27, 2016)

> Now hes trying to cozy up to Rika lol.


 A Tranny that masturbated onto the Virgin Mary, someone that wants to screw their mommy..this situation would only end well if Leslie literally ate Rika and then went to prison for the rest of his life.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> No, its from a few days ago. And yes, he is working in a school again.  Some school administrator looked at him and thought* "*_yes this is someone I should put in charge of my pupils_*."*



Being a male sex predator used to mean never being allowed near children again.

Now there's the "I'm a tranny" card that apparently makes everything okay.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 27, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> I was kind of getting a Tim Burton's Penguin vibe from him.


I think he looks like the demented love child of Margaret Thatcher and BeetleJuice with terrible male pattern baldness


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 27, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> A Tranny that masturbated onto the Virgin Mary, someone that wants to screw their mommy..this situation would only end well if Leslie literally ate Rika and then went to prison for the rest of his life.



Fire probably read his Encyclopedia Dramatica and went "You had me at virgin"


----------



## Ruin (Jan 27, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> I think he looks like the demented love child of Margaret Thatcher and BeetleJuice with terrible male pattern baldness



I was thinking a balder Artemis from It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 27, 2016)

they want to hang out with rika? I thought the only person who could stand Rika was ADF and they couldn't stand each other.
Also befriending rika wouldn't they piss off ADF with this?


----------



## Ruin (Jan 28, 2016)

outlook1 said:


> they want to hang out with rika? I thought the only person who could stand Rika was ADF and they couldn't stand eachother.
> Also befriending rika wouldn't they piss off ADF with this?



Given that Rika is prone to getting high on bath salts and flinging shit everywhere I'm not sure why anyone would want to hang out with him.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Jan 28, 2016)

outlook1 said:


> they want to hang out with rika? I thought the only person who could stand Rika was ADF and they couldn't stand eachother.
> Also befriending rika wouldn't they piss off ADF with this?



Fire seems to be becoming the Kengle to the online mtf community.  He's been talking to Jordan and ADF at the same time for a while already.


----------



## Ravenor (Jan 28, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Given that Rika is prone to getting high on bath salts and flinging shit everywhere I'm not sure why anyone would want to hang out with him.



And screaming WOLVERINES at the top of there voice for no apparent reason at the port land occupy squat.


----------



## GetShrekt (Jan 28, 2016)

So I was having a look at Phil's Facebook friends and it seems that @LightningPrincess has rid himself of the bloated lard golem known as Phil.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yea, Daniel Hong, Wilson Baylock, and Jose Ramos seem to be a misnomer, Phil is like the 21st-century version of the crazy dude who carries a wallet with the photos of professional models that came as a demo,  claiming them as family, when anyone with two eyes in their head would know otherwise.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 28, 2016)

"Free-lance Journalist at Self-Employed" means "I have a tumblr and tweet a lot" right?


----------



## registereduser (Jan 28, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> We highlight mostly the notorious and crazy cases, so that's good to keep in mind.
> As for the latter part of the question, I think it's so that they can leech on the goodwill of the local transsexual support networks, that in the optimal case offers good peer guidance and support, but often has been hijacked by the crazy otherkin moonbat tranny cultists that we also highlight here. Without the support networks, many of these characters would basically be about as alone and reviled as Nick Bate.


No, I know there are legit transgendered people. I was poorly trying to make the same point @Asandy31 made. Whatever. I just think a lot of them are men that think life is super easy for women so they pretend to be trans women, which also allows them to exploit legit oppression against legit trans women for their own false narrative of victimization which then shields them from criticism. 



KingQueen said:


> Just noting there are transfolk who still support the Two Model theory.


Idk what that is.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 28, 2016)

registereduser said:


> No, I know there are legit transgendered people. I was poorly trying to make the same point @Asandy31 made. Whatever. I just think a lot of them are men that think life is super easy for women so they pretend to be trans women, which also allows them to exploit legit oppression against legit trans women for their own false narrative of victimization which then shields them from criticism.
> 
> 
> Idk what that is.



It's basically a model saying that transsexuality is sexual in nature and that dysphoria arises for homosexual males because they want to attract straight men (true transsexual). This model states that they feel dysphoria due to not having a female body, for some homosexual men who pose as transsexual women, this is true, but I believe there's a small subgroup of genuine transwomen who do feel a mind /body disconnect and it has nothing to do with their ability to pull dick. On the opposite spectrum under this model, heterosexual men transition because they are infused with a mixture of narcissism and paraphilia, instead, they project it on to themselves and have been known to sexually terrorize women and children(autogynepheliacs).  I believe there's a bastardized subgroup of people under the heterosexual (autogynephelia title) like Chris, Leslie,Phil, and Kylie who are perverts and use the trans and woman umbrella to get attention, sex, pity, and the easy carefree life of a 1930s housewife....basically, they're  just autogynephiliacs with autism. These autistic autogynephiliacs have no filter, so they cannot hide their pervertedness, unlike Bruce Jenner, who still does not hide it well either....putting on your daughter's silk panties...the fuck.


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 28, 2016)

GetShrekt said:


> So I was having a look at Phil's Facebook friends and it seems that @LightningPrincess has rid himself of the bloated lard golem known as Phil.


Wait, so Phil has less FB friends than I have toes and fingers? Wow. Who are these people? Besides Daniel, Wilson, and Jose (who probably have no idea what they're getting into), we have a bunch of people that seem to be of Phil's trans-trender/SJW ilk (fake names like "Sunmoon" or "Sinnerceros", and Frankie Rowan, an effeminate-looking chap with a very visible mustache). We also have Casey, who looks like the exact type of person you'd want to keep your kids on the Internet away from, right down to being a shirtless fat guy with "pedo glasses". And any number of them could be undercover Kiwis.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 28, 2016)

I just feel like taking a weed whacker to the butch version of Frida Khalo.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 29, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> I just feel like taking a weed whacker to the butch version of Frida Khalo.


which one Frankie or Rowan?


----------



## Ibeg (Jan 29, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> "Free-lance Journalist at Self-Employed" means "I have a tumblr and tweet a lot" right?


He might even have a Wordpress site, who knows.


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 29, 2016)

DragoonSierra said:


> which one Frankie or Rowan?


Rowan, I think.


----------



## Butt Stuff (Jan 29, 2016)

Ibeg said:


> He might even have a Wordpress site, who knows.



I dunno, that seems like a lot of effort on xir's part.

I still can't fathom how, for lack of a better term, "normal" Fire used to be. He had a job, a fiancee, hobbies, and fucked up opinions he used to shitpost on the internet- just like most people here.
Totally normal only to throw it all away to follow the siren's song of HRT, internet drama, and a rotating cast of weirdos.



Spoiler



And possibly avoid the sirens of the Duval County Sheriff's Department.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 30, 2016)

Butt Stuff said:


> I dunno, that seems like a lot of effort on xir's part.


"xir"


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 31, 2016)

GetShrekt said:


> So I was having a look at Phil's Facebook friends and it seems that @LightningPrincess has rid himself of the bloated lard golem known as Phil.





Xarpho said:


> Wait, so Phil has less FB friends than I have toes and fingers? Wow. Who are these people? Besides Daniel, Wilson, and Jose (who probably have no idea what they're getting into)


Wilson is using a pic of Shaner. I think the "normal people" are probably all trolls.


----------



## Dentontx (Jan 31, 2016)

Kim Sunmoon is a perfectly cromulent Korean name, and FWIW xe has friends that post on xir page in real actual Korean. Possibly a harbinger of Phil's coming DPRK turn, possibly just noise in the channel based on the SJW habit of friending any- and everyone.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 31, 2016)

Education in America has officially reached the bottom of the barrel, then transitioned into a black hole


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 31, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Education in America has officially reached the bottom of the barrel, then transitioned into a black hole


Leslie has given me inspiration, If a child molesting autistic pervert with a forehead the size of mount fuji can slither their way into a public school due to a white man or woman with guilt issues exercising poor judgment, I can do anything.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 31, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Education in America has officially reached the bottom of the barrel, then transitioned into a black hole


Well at least shes got a job. Its more than I can say for Phil. Also schools arent exactly a hugbox. Hope shes ready to deal with the teasing.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 31, 2016)

DragoonSierra said:


> Well at least shes got a job. Its more than I can say for Phil. Also schools arent exactly a hugbox. Hope shes ready to deal with the teasing.


Yes, but that's a bad thing....for children..at least Phil is a visible threat


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 31, 2016)

Dentontx said:


> Kim Sunmoon is a perfectly cromulent Korean name, and FWIW xe has friends that post on xir page in real actual Korean. Possibly a harbinger of Phil's coming DPRK turn, possibly just noise in the channel based on the SJW habit of friending any- and everyone.


"Xe"

"Xir"

You seem like an okay guy, so leave this shit at tumblr.

There is no "xe" or "xir"or "it", just "he" or "she".

Edit: Thank you Internet War Criminal


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 31, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> There is no "xe" or "xir", just "he" or "she".



You forgot "it"


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Jan 31, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Education in America has officially reached the bottom of the barrel, then transitioned into a black hole



I wonder how long before "it" gets fired for creeping on some students?  Also how long until one of his students discover this page and how bad will his tard fit be when it gets around the school? With his internet presence it won't even take a ween for it to get around school but a student googling his name in a simple search.


----------



## VLAD (Jan 31, 2016)

Goddessoftheshire said:


> I wonder how long before "it" gets fired for creeping on some students?  Also how long until one of his students discover this page and how bad will his tard fit be when it gets around the school? With his internet presence it won't even take a ween for it to get around school but a student googling his name in a simple search.


I think adding his current name of "Terra Jones" to the thread title would help increase awareness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 31, 2016)

Goddessoftheshire said:


> I wonder how long before "it" gets fired for creeping on some students?  Also how long until one of his students discover this page and how bad will his tard fit be when it gets around the school? With his internet presence it won't even take a ween for it to get around school but a student googling his name in a simple search.





VLAD said:


> I think adding his current name of "Terra Jones" to the thread title would help increase awareness.



Obviously someone has to post a link to this thread on the school's facebook


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 31, 2016)

The fact that he's back to teaching again is utterly horrifying. Here's hoping the student body chases him off crying before he can do anything to them.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 31, 2016)

what does rate my teacher say about him?


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 31, 2016)

Smutley said:


> The worst of which is that he provided alcohol to_* two minor (under 21)*_ girls in an effort to get them drunk and have sex with them.



How old were these girls again?
And what's the age group that he's teaching now?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 31, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> How old were these girls again?
> And what's the age group that he's teaching now?




This is worse than Nyberg or James terry Mitchell. This pedophile is back around kids. This is disgusting.


----------



## lindsayfan (Jan 31, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> "Xe"
> There is no "xe" or "xir"or "it", just "he" or "she".





			
				god said:
			
		

> No one cares about pronouns here.


  ^-- I take this to mean policing other users for using the what you feel are the "wrong" pronouns is dumb no matter what side you're coming from


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 31, 2016)

lindsayfan said:


> ^-- I take this to mean policing other users for using the what you feel are the "wrong" pronouns is dumb no matter what side you're coming from


I take it to mean leave the tumblrina gendersmoothie bullshit at the door.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 31, 2016)

lindsayfan said:


> ^-- I take this to mean policing other users for using the what you feel are the "wrong" pronouns is dumb no matter what side you're coming from





Coldgrip said:


> I take it to mean leave the tumblrina gendersmoothie bullshit at the door.



No it means do not derail threads with petty bs. A pedophile is back in a job around kids and some people feel the need to sperg about petty shit.


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, I can see why somebody like this is attracted to a profession like teaching, which gives you access to children for 7 hours a day.

And he's only a sub too


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 31, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> How old were these girls again?
> And what's the age group that he's teaching now?



They were like 15 or something, they were definitely not over 18 but under 21. That's around the same time he had plans to start growing pot and shrooms. 

He defended ardently Princess Maker 2 which features a naked 10 year old girl in a slave collar, it ended up being goldmined on SA and he pretended that it was a mistake and he wasn't into these things anymore but the folks at SS found out that he was still updating TVTropes pages of PM2 a decade later.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 31, 2016)

Gender policicing is bull since there's only three sexes,


Goddessoftheshire said:


> I wonder how long before "it" gets fired for creeping on some students?  Also how long until one of his students discover this page and how bad will his tard fit be when it gets around the school? With his internet presence it won't even take a ween for it to get around school but a student googling his name in a simple search.


Add it, and add special education teacher and location if you can




lindsayfan said:


> ^-- I take this to mean policing other users for using the what you feel are the "wrong" pronouns is dumb no matter what side you're coming from



Agreed, the universe created 3 actual sexes and genders on  earth for humans, males, females, and intersex,  I respect true transsexuals, but I don't respect Tumblrina attention or cock seeking.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 31, 2016)

Does anyone know the name of the school at which he's currently working?

Also, here's a pic from the last time he was teaching:


----------



## CatParty (Jan 31, 2016)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Does anyone know the name of the school at which he's currently working?
> 
> Also, here's a pic from the last time he was teaching:
> View attachment 71020




His combover was better then


----------



## Smutley (Jan 31, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> How old were these girls again?
> And what's the age group that he's teaching now?





Internet War Criminal said:


> They were like 15 or something, they were definitely not over 18 but under 21. That's around the same time he had plans to start growing pot and shrooms.



As far as I can remember they were in the 16-17 age range and were still in high school.  They didn't attend his school, but he found them on the internet and said he'd buy them alcohol and drive them around, and threw a tard tantrum when they played him like a fiddle and didn't fuck him.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 31, 2016)

lindsayfan said:


> ^-- I take this to mean policing other users for using the what you feel are the "wrong" pronouns is dumb no matter what side you're coming from





BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Does anyone know the name of the school at which he's currently working?
> 
> Also, here's a pic from the last time he was teaching:
> View attachment 71020


Autism: No one will sleep do the me because I'm balding and have nothing going, also Elliot Rodgers killed a bunch of peopl....I'd better become a woman. Same logic will tell him, No one will sleep with me, so I'd better fondle that vulnerable retarded child drooling in the corner.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 31, 2016)

If he's retarded enough to pay $500+ to access the SA forums eventually he'll fuck up and post the name of the school on social media. Then the weens shall strike with the fury of a thousand suns.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 31, 2016)

Does anyone else find this cow to be as entertaining as ADF?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 31, 2016)

Could I just make a general lolcow thread for him? Crib whatever is in this thread and the SS threads? I've been following his antics for years.

He deserves more exposure


----------



## CatParty (Jan 31, 2016)

Surtur said:


> Does anyone else find this cow to be as entertaining as ADF?




SA sure does lol


----------



## Surtur (Jan 31, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Could I just make a general lolcow thread for him? Crib whatever is in this thread and the SS threads? I've been following his antics for years.
> 
> He deserves more exposure


Im OK with this, in fact I can just move this thread to the Lolcow forum if everyone else is fine with it.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 31, 2016)

Surtur said:


> Im OK with this, in fact I can just move this thread to the Lolcow forum if everyone else is fine with it.




Definitely needs more exposure


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd rather make a new OP I can post it here before hand. There is so much more material that I have never mentioned that is definitely hilarious and noteworthy

Give me like an hour


----------



## Smutley (Jan 31, 2016)

Surtur said:


> Im OK with this, in fact I can just move this thread to the Lolcow forum if everyone else is fine with it.



We've had Kylie and Wetflame graduate to the main lolcow forum.  If anyone has earned this honor too, it's Richard.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 31, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> I'd rather make a new OP I can post it here before hand. There is so much more material that I have never mentioned that is definitely hilarious and noteworthy
> 
> Give me like an hour




Collaborate with @Smutley so he can add it to the op. Otherwise it will get shuffled to the end of the thread since the op was created before your update


----------



## Surtur (Jan 31, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> I'd rather make a new OP I can post it here before hand. There is so much more material that I have never mentioned that is definitely hilarious and noteworthy
> 
> Give me like an hour



Aight, sounds good to me.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 31, 2016)

edit:^^^ on it

No I just meant post it here to see if its worth starting a new thread otherwise just move this one

I definitely think think we need a new thread


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 31, 2016)

Part 1 of 3 (Part 2: greatest hits of all his quotes and crazy fetishes, Part 3: greatest hits of his pictures)



> @Smutley made the original KF thread in the ADF subforum but this particular rabbit gloryhole goes back far deeper, back to 2002 when he registered an account under the name *Fire* on the Something Awful forums. He was wildly mocked there for his extremist tendencies and love of underage anime, which were also documented on their unofficial sister website Something Sensitive (formerly TNE, formerly SASS). Then his dox dropped and people discovered just how things were crawling under that rock.
> 
> But first, a bit of background
> 
> ...



so should I go ahead and post it along part 2 and 3?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 31, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> so should I go ahead and post it along part 2 and 3?



Is this guy basically the poster child for Trolling Induced Transsexuality Syndrome?  I.e. where someone gets trolled so hard it literally turns them into a tranny?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah that's exactly what happened I have a whole transition timeline took about 2 months total lol getting all of it ready


----------



## Twrx (Jan 31, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Yeah that's exactly what happened I have a whole transition timeline took about 2 months total lol getting all of it ready



Post it.    I mean once you've gotten all together.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 31, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/richa...-midget-porn-lover-masturbating-driver.17120/

New thread


----------

